# Life after Rippetoe



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Ive recently done 4 months of Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength. Enjoyed it and made good progress but felt it was time to move on. I'm logging a 3 day split of chest & triceps, back & biceps, legs & shoulders. 4 weeks initially, extending to 10 if I find it worthwhile.

BB bench press 75kg 5,5,4

DB incline bench 25kg 8,8

Cable crossover 22.5kg 8,8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 17.5kg + EZ bar 8,8

Felt very pumped after today. Really enjoyed it. 2 days off (well at work) then I'll do back & biceps.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck. subbed.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

75kg bench and you think you've got all starting strength has to offer?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> 75kg bench and you think you've got all starting strength has to offer?


80kg was my end of SS bench and for a newbie at 67kg I've been told that's not bad going. I'm sure I could've progressed further but to be honest I got very bored and stale doing the same two workouts for 4 months. I got to enjoy my training or there isn't any point me doing it.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

TECH said:


> 80kg was my end of SS bench and for a newbie at 67kg I've been told that's not bad going. I'm sure I could've progressed further but to be honest I got very bored and stale doing the same two workouts for 4 months. I got to enjoy my training or there isn't any point me doing it.


fair enough then, i thought you didn't think you could get more out of it that way.

it can get boring, true


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Chest destroyed this morning. It actually hurt to have a shower.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Doms hehehe,

subbed mate1


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subbed

Good luck with the new routine

:thumbup1:


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Post up your full routine mate. would be good to see.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Got to add in here mate that don't let anyone put your bench down. Too many people forget everyone started somewhere!! I'm not too much different, I'm now benching 80kg but a year ago I seriously could only manage 3x5 30kg!! Yes the bar and 10kg. I also weighed just over 9 stone, now up to 13st3.

Does my head in seeing people want to pick at other lads stats, if only you could poke people in the eye over the Internet!! Going to sub this buddy and hope to see your stats fly up


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Got to add in here mate that don't let anyone put your bench down. Too many people forget everyone started somewhere!! I'm not too much different, I'm now benching 80kg but a year ago I seriously could only manage 3x5 30kg!! Yes the bar and 10kg. I also weighed just over 9 stone, now up to 13st3.
> 
> Does my head in seeing people want to pick at other lads stats, if only you could poke people in the eye over the Internet!! Going to sub this buddy and hope to see your stats fly up


Well said !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks to all those subbed. Cheers Gord very true, I'm happy with my progress of late. The routine I've devised below is based on doing a compound for strength followed by isolation to exhaust. Feel free to comment.

*Chest*

BB bench press 3x5

DB incline bench 2x8

Cable crossover 2x8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 2x8

*Back*

Deadlift 2x5

BB one ended pull (no idea what this is actually called) 2x8

Pull ups 2x8

DB zottman curls 2x8

*Shoulder & legs*

Squat 3x5

Calf raises 2x8

BB Military press 3x5

DB lateral raises 2x8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

T-bar rows


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> T-bar rows


To replace the barbel rows?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"BB one ended pull (no idea what this is actually called) 2x8" are called T-bar rows


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> "BB one ended pull (no idea what this is actually called) 2x8" are called T-bar rows


Oh haha cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TECH said:


> Oh haha cheers mate.


Try to make sure and post weights used on all sets ,so you can check progress and page mark your training posts like:rockonr something ,it helps reviewing later(i do it in my journal)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Try to make sure and post weights used on all sets ,so you can check progress and page mark your training posts like:rockonr something ,it helps reviewing later(i do it in my journal)


Do you mean including warm ups?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 100kg 5,5

BB T Bar Row 35kg 8,8

Chin ups 6,6

DB zottman curls 11.5kg 8,8

Lower back is tight as a nuns. Hopefully its just the new excercises and not the recent injury.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TECH said:


> Deadlift 100kg 5,5
> 
> BB T Bar Row 35kg 8,8
> 
> ...


Sorry mate missed reply,if you like posts people will reply!As they know you replied bro x

Sorry nah fook warm ups.As you did here will give you histoty well mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck with this. Will follow


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Sound advice big lbs. is that your reg plate? Only I saw a Big Lbs reg in Bristol the other week.

Cheers rob.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TECH said:


> Sound advice big lbs. is that your reg plate? Only I saw a Big Lbs reg in Bristol the other week.
> 
> Cheers rob.


Yes,not me though!!!

We have this too on our cafe car!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 90kg 5,5,5 deload allowed to me go ATG properly again. It hurts

Calf raises 60kg + smith bar = 70-80kg? 8,8

BB Military press 45kg 5,5,5 deload and hopefully will progress a bit more from here

DB lateral raises 9kg each 8,8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good and consistant,that't the ticket


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 75kg 5,5,5

DB incline bench 27.5kg 8,8

Cable crossover 25kg 8,7

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 20kg + EZ bar 8,8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 105kg 5,5

BB T Bar Row 37.5kg 8,8

Chin ups 7,6

DB zottman curls 14kg 7,6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Deads coming along nicely!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Deads coming along nicely!


Cheers gresh, feel like I could add 10kg onto it tomorrow and sill get 5. But slow and steady and all that. Not doing squats first makes a huge difference.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 95kg 5,5,5

Calf raises 65kg 8,8

BB Military press 47.5kg 5,5,5

DB lateral raises 10kg each 8,8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 77.5kg 5,5,4

DB incline bench 27.5kg 8,8

Cable crossover 27kg 8,8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 20kg + T bar 8,8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking good Tech , bench is progressing nicely


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Definitely subbed


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers Gresh I really don't want to stall at the 80kg point this time.

Thanks Dutch, you're very keen.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 110kg 4,4

BB T Bar Row 40kg 6,6

Chin ups 7,7

DB zottman curls 14kg 7,7


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Deadlift is good again !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Deadlift is good again !


Cheers. There's a guy very similar in size to me and I'm stronger than him at everything, except he deads 120 for 6. If I'm stronger in all other areas so he should not be out-deading me! Grrr.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think we all have strong areas, my squats are way ahead of anything else, and deads I find a struggle above approx 100kg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Deffo agree with gresh, I can nearly bench what I squat and deadlift 1.5x what I squat lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 100kg 5,5,4

Calf raises 70kg 8,8

BB Military press 50kg 5,4,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg each 7,6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Impressed with the calf raises! how do you do them?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Gresh I find them quite easy for some reason. I do them on a smith machine, front of my feet resting on a step.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

straughany10 said:


> subbed mate, i'm the same as you on a few lifts however i can only bench 60kg :lol: and i dont squat, hate squats :lol:


Squat! Do it! I was like you and hated them. Then I just got on with it, started low and made sure my technique was good. And for the first few months I shot up the weights and my legs grew a lot. Very enjoyable move mate embrace it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^ This !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You wont ever bulk if you dont squat. Squat now !!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squat dammit! You're.only a man when you can't get up on your last rep. Haha


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Fair enough mate you'd enjoy the overall difference squatting makes though.

Went and played football last night as my mates team were short. First real cardio I've done in months. Woke up today and could hardly get out of bed. Legs are frozen stiff and feel like I've strained my groin. Must be getting old...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 77.5kg 5,5,5

DB incline bench 30kg 7,6

Cable crossover 32 6,5

Skull crusher 20kg + T bar 8,8

Shame the cables go up by 5kg and not2.5kg


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 110kg 5,4

BB T Bar Row 40kg 7,6

Chin ups 7,6

DB zottman curls 14kg 8,7


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

See you managed to squeeze an extra rep on the deads... how do you think you are doing?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> See you managed to squeeze an extra rep on the deads... how do you think you are doing?


I do feel like I'm finding it hard to add weight on the the compound moves. I feel like I need to put in some weight, and in turn some mass to allow me to progress.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I do feel like I'm finding it hard to add weight on the the compound moves. I feel like I need to put in some weight, and in turn some mass to allow me to progress.


Yes I'm finding this too !


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Just had a read through mate, looking good....see you're improving consistently!

Dont know if i've missed this, but how's you're diet?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes I'm finding this too !


No good for us light weights.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Just had a read through mate, looking good....see you're improving consistently!
> 
> Dont know if i've missed this, but how's you're diet?


Cheers mate. Diet varies currently isn't bad. I just try to keep it basic and eat clean, meaty meals every 3-4 hours. My work lets me down as often I go 6-8 hours no break. I'm thinking of trying a dirty bulk, a 'if it isn't nailed down eat it' diet.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to miss legs/shoulders today. On extra overtime nights as I couldn't turn down the double pay. Also u slipped in the rain last night and pulled my leg a bit so best give it a miss.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 90kg 5,5

Calf raises 50kg 8,8

BB Military press 50kg 5,4,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg each 8,7

Took legs slightly easier today as my thigh is still a bit tight/tender after my ass over tit incident the other night. Disappointed on the military press. Just wish I could break that 50kg once and for all.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 90kg 5,5

Calf raises 50kg 8,8

BB Military press 50kg 5,4,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg each 8,7

Took legs slightly easier today as my thigh is still a bit tight/tender after my ass over tit incident the other night. Disappointed on the military press. Just wish I could break that 50kg once and for all.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can't breach the 50kg on the mp next time then deload slightly and build back up again perhaps by very small increments ........


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I've tried once or twice, down to 40kg and back up by 2.5kgs. I really think I need to put more weight on.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 80kg 4,4,3

DB incline bench 30kg 7,6

Cable crossover 32kg 7,6

Skull crusher 20kg + T bar 7,7

Not feeling very motivated at the moment. One of those spells where you think 'whats the point, I'm hardly progressing'. I'm sure we all get them, or at least I hope it's not just me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes we all get them! You need to start thinking why you are not progressing ... ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe take a week off. Come back refreshed


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes we all get them! You need to start thinking why you are not progressing ... ?


Well I guess that's the most annoying part, I don't know! I eat well, consume around 300-500 cals over maintanance. 220-300g protein daily. Eat every 3-4 hours apart from when work doesn't allow. I don't sleep well or to a pattern due to shifts and family but I can't change that. I train hard, I think my routine is ok?

Any suggestions please throw them at me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squat 90kg 5,5
> 
> Calf raises 50kg 8,8
> 
> ...


Try 55kg or 60kg and use a bit of leg drive to 'cheat' the weight up. Sometimes these sticking points can be mental, not physical, and more drastic measures are needed to break through them before they become impassible barriers.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Will try that Ming thanks.

Ate tea at 5pm before work at 6, it's now 2am and I'm having first break and first meal for 9 hours. Winds me up, don't work know I'm trying to bulk?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

IV drip containing chicken breast


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Will try that Ming thanks.
> 
> Ate tea at 5pm before work at 6, it's now 2am and I'm having first break and first meal for 9 hours. Winds me up, don't work know I'm trying to bulk?


This must be difficult, I wonder what other peeps do in these circumstances?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ha Tass if only.

Gresh all I can do is take non perishable food in the cab. Fruit, nuts, in the winter I can take sandwiches out with me. Not the same as a meal though. Occasionally I can sneaky steal sandwiches from the fridge in hospital but theyre not the best.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel sh*te....

Had a 24 flu type bug. A nasty headache, temperature, nice thick snot, really rough. Been in bed since 8 last night, just got up now for a bit. Hardy eaten, obviously haven't trained. Rubbish.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks to all those subbed. Cheers Gord very true, I'm happy with my progress of late. The routine I've devised below is based on doing a compound for strength followed by isolation to exhaust. Feel free to comment.

Chest

BB bench press 3x5

DB incline bench 2x8

Cable crossover 2x8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 2x8

Back

Deadlift 2x5

BB one ended pull (no idea what this is actually called) 2x8

Pull ups 2x8

DB zottman curls 2x8

Shoulder & legs

Squat 3x5

Calf raises 2x8

BB Military press 3x5

DB lateral raises 2x8

bollocks ....I came in here thinking Cameltoe :lol:

Looks nice and brief Tech ...I would add wide grip Barbell rows in there tho for back .....yates style


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I feel sh*te....
> 
> Had a 24 flu type bug. A nasty headache, temperature, nice thick snot, really rough. Been in bed since 8 last night, just got up now for a bit. Hardy eaten, obviously haven't trained. Rubbish.


That flu thing hit me for three fvckin weeks, im jsut back to100% good to go now


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. Thankfully I'm feeling better every hour that goes by. Just had a couple of chicken breasts and rice and it felt very good to eat.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Cheers guys. Thankfully I'm feeling better every hour that goes by. Just had a couple of chicken breasts and rice and it felt very good to eat.


that wont last long ...youll soon loose the sense of taste LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nasty that flu shizzle


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm feeling a lot better. Rest again tomorrow then train friday I think. Short term man flu but obviously I'm 'ard and can handle it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 110kg 5,5

BB T Bar Row 40kg 7,7

Chin ups 8,7

DB zottman curls 14kg 7,7

I'm swapping the zottman curls for concentration curls. I find after the deads and rows my grip gives out on te zottmans before my biceps do.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Deadlift 110kg 5,5
> 
> BB T Bar Row 40kg 7,7
> 
> ...


get some straps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Get a grip


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep I find straps really useful ......


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Yep I find straps really useful ......


Totally ,,,,I couldnt do half the sh1t I do without them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Totally ,,,,I couldnt do half the sh1t I do without them


But you are both knockin on a bit:whistling:

I have weak heart strong grip


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> But you are both knockin on a bit:whistling:
> 
> I have weak heart strong grip


Im stumped .......eh nuh... cant believe it ..I have no answer for this today .........................maybe tomorrow :confused1:

how old are you again


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I got straps. I'll use them for deads nothing else.

It's 4:50am as I write this. Up and showered, eating porridge before my shift. Feeling very sorry for myself after having too much of a good time watching England. Going to be a long day.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I got straps. I'll use them for deads nothing else.
> 
> It's 4:50am as I write this. Up and showered, eating porridge before my shift. Feeling very sorry for myself after having too much of a good time watching England. Going to be a long day.


Thats all i needed them for to begin with , but as your weights go up you might find that your grip cant hold on for the alloted reps .......I need them for bent over rows (yates style) on my final set now as I cant hold on to 105kg for 12reps (6 yes but not 12) and the same with one arm dumbell rows ..I cant hold on to 50kg for 12 reps ...40kg yes but not 50kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Thats all i needed them for to begin with , but as your weights go up you might find that your grip cant hold on for the alloted reps .......I need them for bent over rows (yates style) on my final set now as I cant hold on to 105kg for 12reps (6 yes but not 12) and the same with one arm dumbell rows ..I cant hold on to 50kg for 12 reps ...40kg yes but not 50kg


Poor old thing:lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank f*ck that day is over. Good food, good sleep then legs and shoulders tomorrow. My throat is on fire thanks to Englands defense.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Poor old thing:lol:


 :tt2:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 100kg 5,5,5

Calf raises 60kg 8,8

BB Military press (cheating (push press)) 55kg 3,3,2

DB lateral raises 11.5kg each 8,8

Did a bit of boxing last week (first time in a year or so) and took a good shot to the ribs. Been waiting for the pain to ease but if anything it's getting worse. Really don't want to have to get it checked but don't want it to get worse and ruin training.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Get it checked out ....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump Gresh get it checked out m8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Chostochondral separation. Bascicslly a rib has detached from the cartilage. Nothing to do done but rest....Chest Wednesday it is!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Chostochondral separation. Bascicslly a rib has detached from the cartilage. Nothing to do done but rest....Chest Wednesday it is!


Ouch! go careful!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Chostochondral separation. Bascicslly a rib has detached from the cartilage. Nothing to do done but rest....Chest Wednesday it is!


Not if you want it to heal as quickly as poss, do the right thing and rest it m8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Normally I would rest but it's been a week. I've worked, done back and bi's, legs and shoulders, cut the grass and done the gardening, various housework and taken the little goblin to the park. Its only really direct pressure and deep breathing I need to avoid. The mrs is chuffed.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Normally I would rest but it's been a week. I've worked, done back and bi's, legs and shoulders, cut the grass and done the gardening, various housework and taken the little goblin to the park. Its only really direct pressure and deep breathing I need to avoid. The mrs is chuffed.


LOl bwahahahah ...sounds like there's fvck all wrong with you then ....train on brother :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

is it my imagination? am I exaggerating? or do you reveal a new injury every second page of your journal?

Remind me to never ride pillion with you.

Hope you heal up fast mate


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shouldn't need straps for deadlift just patience. Tight grip around the bar works the arms more and helps with the lift.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> is it my imagination? am I exaggerating? or do you reveal a new injury every second page of your journal?
> 
> Remind me to never ride pillion with you.
> 
> Hope you heal up fast mate


Ha with my clumsiness I'm surprised I don't get more injuries. I genuinely cant do any DIY or garden work without having an accident. My little takes after me, she's already broken her clavicle and a small fracture in her little finger. How long til social services comes round and I make the joke my mrs beats us both?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Shouldn't need straps for deadlift just patience. Tight grip around the bar works the arms more and helps with the lift.


yes exactly >>>>>>.untill as I said ...you are going to find your weights will rise quicker than your grip can hold.

I dont need any for my warm ups and could do half the work set reps without them, but to achieve the best results for an exercise you are not doing ther muscle worked justice if you have to stop because your grip goes .................Take my word for it ..in time you WILL Need them :thumbup1:


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

The op shouldn't need straps at 100kg for dead lift. I have been able to deadlift 160kg dbl overhand. True its your grip that gives out on you first but i believe its holding on to the bar with a tight grip (not hooked or hanging) that puts more stress on your arms and makes it a total body workout.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> The op shouldn't need straps at 100kg for dead lift. I have been able to deadlift 160kg dbl overhand. True its your grip that gives out on you first but i believe its holding on to the bar with a tight grip (not hooked or hanging) that puts more stress on your arms and makes it a total body workout.


Reread my post m8 ...I never said he did need them at 100kilos ..I said eventually FFS


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> The op shouldn't need straps at 100kg for dead lift. I have been able to deadlift 160kg dbl overhand. True its your grip that gives out on you first but i believe its holding on to the bar with a tight grip (not hooked or hanging) that puts more stress on your arms and makes it a total body workout.


We aren't all the same. You might not need them for 100kg. I do. I don't need them for 80kg but a 55kg little bloke might.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 80kg 5,5,4

DB incline bench 30kg 7,6

Cable crossover 32kg 8,7

Skull crusher 20kg + T bar - 0

Had a spot today on the bench. Did 5,4,3 no help, 5th on 2nd and 4th on 3rd set I had Very slight help. I did a 5th rep on the 3rs set but was too assisted to count. Couldn't do skull crushers. The over the head movement stretched my ribs too much.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> BB bench press 80kg 5,5,4
> 
> DB incline bench 30kg 7,6
> 
> ...


It all takes time m8 patience is the key


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

First train in is not always the one to your station,perhaps you need to wait for the right one,then jump on it!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 115kg 4,3

BB T Bar Row 40kg 8,7

Chin ups 8,7

Concentration curls 14kg 8,8

Motivation is picking back up. Obviously these cryptic philosophical posts in my journal are doing the trick.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TECH said:


> Deadlift 115kg 4,3
> 
> BB T Bar Row 40kg 8,7
> 
> ...


To learn from others lessons,will at once suggest a shorter journey on the vehicle of choice


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

If you don't climb the mountain you won't see the view :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

T'would be a folly to climb,only to fall down the other side


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

biglbs said:


> T'would be a folly to climb,only to fall down the other side


I'd probably be eaten by mountain goats on my way up


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

it would be great if you pair would fvck off with all this philosophy :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> it would be great if i could fvck off! :lol:


 FIXED!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Who's mounting goats ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> really really sorry rep please please forgive me :crying: !


Okay !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Okay !!!


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Who's mounting goats ?


Fvck sake Tass ..thats just sick ...who would want to mount a goat ................oh yea ..the Masons :whistling: mg:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I leave my journal alone for 5 minutes and you f*ckers drag it down hill.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I leave my journal alone for 5 minutes and you f*ckers drag it down hill.


it happens m8 ....you ever been in Flinty's Thread ..then you will see what dragging down really is :lol: Uriel !!!! where are ye :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 100kg 5,5,5

Calf raises 70kg 8,8

BB Military press 50kg 5,5,4 then (cheating (push press)) 55kg 2

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 10,8

Bit of a problem with lateral raises. DBs in my gym jump from 11.5kg to 14kg. I can't do 14kg without spoiling form but I can manage 11.5kg for 8 without too much trouble.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's just gay fluff anyway


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's just gay fluff anyway


?

In other news just had my MyProtein order delievered, at 6pm, by a random women in a Ford Focus. Standard.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> ?
> 
> In other news just had my MyProtein order delievered, at 6pm, by a random women in a Ford Focus. Standard.


Does it taste better if its delivered by a man in a bigger van like :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Does it taste better if its delivered by a man in a bigger van like :lol:


Tastes better when I can be sure the rapey women hasn't laced it with rohypnol and viagra.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Tastes better when I can be sure the rapey women hasn't laced it with rohypnol and viagra.


 :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 80kg 5,5,4 <- unaided

DB incline bench 30kg 8,7

Cable crossover 32kg 8,78

Skull crusher 20kg + T bar - 8,7

Steady progress, happy to be going in the right direction. So close with the bench, got half way and stuck. All I needed was a little tap but no spotter. If I can get a spot next time in going for 82.5kg. Nap time before a night shift with somebody I really dislike.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> BB bench press 80kg 5,5,4 <- unaided
> 
> DB incline bench 30kg 8,7
> 
> ...


If you normaly rest for 60 seconds rest for 90 before your 3rd set.

If you take a slightly longer rest between set 2nd and 3rd set on your bench, you will get the 3rd set.

Then next time you exercise shorten your rest till your back to 60 secs then up the weight.

:thumb:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you normaly rest for 60 seconds rest for 90 before your 3rd set.
> 
> If you take a slightly longer rest between set 2nd and 3rd set on your bench, you will get the 3rd set.
> 
> ...


Nice idea I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

keep it going tech your doing great


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work mate


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 115kg 5,4

BB T Bar Row 40kg 8,8

Chin ups 7,6

Concentration curls 15.5kg 7,5

Felt in the zone today. Considering I'm in the middle of 4 nights I'm pleased with that session.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 105kg 5,5,4

Calf raises 75kg 8,8

BB Military press 52.5kg 5,5,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 8,8,7

Falling back in love with training. My old targets are going to be my new platforms to work from.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work Tech .... keep it up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tech how are you increasing weights ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tech how are you increasing weights ?


2.5kg a time for low weights, 5kg for higher weights. Increase once I get 5,5,5 although I'm trying to break MP and BP so increasing th weights early on those for the minute.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 82.5kg 5,4,3

DB incline bench 30kg 8,8 <- bit dodgy on the last one

Cable crossover 32kg 8,8

Skull crusher 20kg + T bar - 8,8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not trying to be funny asking, but why did you up your bench to 82.5kg when you haven't yet managed 3 sets of 5 at 80kg?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Well ive been stuck around the 80kg mark ages. I rarely have a spotter as often I'm the only one in my gym. As there was another bloke there I went a tiny bit heavier and got got him to spot. Maybe a bit of a psychological push.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great attitude,know the feeling mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Well ive been stuck around the 80kg mark ages. I rarely have a spotter as often I'm the only one in my gym. As there was another bloke there I went a tiny bit heavier and got got him to spot. Maybe a bit of a psychological push.


Good for you !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know just what you mean, its funny just how much of lifting is in the head


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> 2.5kg a time for low weights, 5kg for higher weights. Increase once I get 5,5,5 although I'm trying to break MP and BP so increasing th weights early on those for the minute.


you add too much too quick and you will line yourself up for an injury ...take it easy, give your body a chance to catch up . half the increments ,and the progression and the body will keep going for longer .............just sayin


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah if I can tell myself 'I can lift it' next time with no spotter I should be able to.

Just had a good few beers (first time in a while) with the mrs at a party. I must be getting bigger as I had the stereotypical, know-it-all gym lover telling me about weight training. He really got on my nerves. We had to leave early.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Yeah if I can tell myself 'I can lift it' next time with no spotter I should be able to.
> 
> Just had a good few beers (first time in a while) with the mrs at a party. I must be getting bigger as I had the stereotypical, know-it-all gym lover telling me about weight training. He really got on my nerves. We had to leave early.


there one at every party


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Yeah if I can tell myself 'I can lift it' next time with no spotter I should be able to.
> 
> Just had a good few beers (first time in a while) with the mrs at a party. I must be getting bigger as I had the stereotypical, know-it-all gym lover telling me about weight training. He really got on my nerves. We had to leave early.


Good mental attitude there Tech

Yep the results must be starting to show if you get cornered at parties, not that it's happened to me, but then I don't go to parties (or look massively muscular)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you add too much too quick and you will line yourself up for an injury ...take it easy, give your body a chance to catch up . half the increments ,and the progression and the body will keep going for longer .............just sayin


2.5kg is the smallest I can add. From now on that's all I'll do at a time. Try keep the progression rolling.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good mental attitude there Tech
> 
> Yep the results must be starting to show if you get cornered at parties, not that it's happened to me, but then I don't go to parties (or look massively muscular)


Oh I wouldn't describe myself as muscular, I'm just getting to the point where people can tell I train. He told me to stop using free weights and stick with machines. Much better as they directly target the muscles...Tw*t


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Oh I wouldn't describe myself as muscular, I'm just getting to the point where people can tell I train. He told me to stop using free weights and stick with machines. Much better as they directly target the muscles...Tw*t


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Yeah if I can tell myself 'I can lift it' next time with no spotter I should be able to.
> 
> Just had a good few beers (first time in a while) with the mrs at a party. I must be getting bigger as I had the stereotypical, know-it-all gym lover telling me about weight training. He really got on my nerves. We had to leave early.


I'm sorry you felt like that, next time I wont bother

:lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 115kg 5,4

BB T Bar Row 40kg 8,8

Chin ups 8,5

Concentration curls 15.5kg 7,5

3rd session in as many days. My body seemed to be begging to rest half way through this session. Normally wouldn't do 3 days straight but thought I'd overload myself for a week, trial and error. Eating as much as I can force into myself to recover and grow.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Oh I wouldn't describe myself as muscular, I'm just getting to the point where people can tell I train. He told me to stop using free weights and stick with machines. Much better as they directly target the muscles...Tw*t


both are good BUT free weights are best because they allow for the natural movement of a persons body .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> both are good BUT free weights are best because they allow for the natural movement of a persons body .


Oh I wasn't taking him seriously don't worry. Free weights are much more macho too, important that.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Oh I wasn't taking him seriously don't worry. *Free weights are much more macho too, important that.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: love it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No one stands near me anywhere nowmg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No one stands near me anywhere nowmg:


eggy farts :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Again I leave my thread for 2 days and it's a mess.

Gutted I've not been able to train last few days. Had so much to do I just haven't had time. Feel rubbish about it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Again I leave my thread for 2 days and it's a mess.
> 
> .


you should see what happens to Flintys in 2 hours m8 :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes Tech , be grateful !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Again I leave my thread for 2 days and it's a mess.
> 
> Gutted I've not been able to train last few days. Had so much to do I just haven't had time. Feel rubbish about it.


happens to all of us mate, two days off wont hurt


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hows things m8 ??


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Right run of shifts finished, back in Sunday. Just done nights. Question is do I train this afternoon whilst a bit tired, rest tomorrow and train Saturday. Or do I rest today and train Friday then sarurday? Tough call.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Right run of shifts finished, back in Sunday. Just done nights. Question is do I train this afternoon whilst a bit tired, rest tomorrow and train Saturday. Or do I rest today and train Friday then sarurday? Tough call.


.... and no easy answer


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Right run of shifts finished, back in Sunday. Just done nights. Question is do I train this afternoon whilst a bit tired, rest tomorrow and train Saturday. Or do I rest today and train Friday then sarurday? Tough call.


leave it out alltogether till saturday and get all rest you can get and then give it fvckin lalldy on saturday .....youll feel better for it OMO


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> leave it out alltogether till saturday and get all rest you can get and then give it fvckin lalldy on saturday .....youll feel better for it OMO


But thatll be a whole week since I last trained? And after Saturday I'm on 3 days, so wouldn't train again til Wednesday?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> But thatll be a whole week since I last trained? And after Saturday I'm on 3 days, so wouldn't train again til Wednesday?


Perfect ...dont get so tied up if youcant train when things are tight or not well .............remeber what type of traing we are doing and if you train when knackered or not well ...the training will be crap and more than likely be detrimental to teh cause. better to wait till fully rested so that you can give the training session justice...and then youwillbe welll ready for Wed training day........................also youcan adjust your roitine to take in more exercise i ftrainin g less days ..........you are looking to train a body part only once a week after all .

Good Luck


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Perfect ...dont get so tied up if youcant train when things are tight or not well .............remeber what type of traing we are doing and if you train when knackered or not well ...the training will be crap and more than likely be detrimental to teh cause. better to wait till fully rested so that you can give the training session justice...and then youwillbe welll ready for Wed training day........................also youcan adjust your roitine to take in more exercise i ftrainin g less days ..........you are looking to train a body part only once a week after all .
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks for making me feel like less of a c*nt. it's silly. Before I trained I though 'yeah I'm skinny, would like to be bigger but not that bothered'. Now with every cm of muscle I put on I somehow feel less secure about myself. I'm not saying im insecure, but I pick more faults with myself in the mirror now than ever before.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Thanks for making me feel like less of a c*nt. it's silly. Before I trained I though 'yeah I'm skinny, would like to be bigger but not that bothered'. Now with every cm of muscle I put on I somehow feel less secure about myself. I'm not saying im insecure, but I pick more faults with myself in the mirror now than ever before.


LOL ...welcome to BBing m8 ..........get used to this because it goes on forever., what keeps us motivated ...............worry about when you dont because thats when you might just pack it in.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought I'd keep my motivation up by finding some old pics (when I did no training at all) and put them by some pics I took the other day.

Before:



After:



As you can see skinny as fook before. Very low BF as well, veins on my hands don't have much between them and fresh air. Oh and don't ask about the army photo, seemed like a good idea at the time I'm sure.

Happy I can see a clear increase in size in the after shots. Obviously would love more size but heading in the right direction. I've always had something called pectus excavatum but only mild. Basically the centre of my chest goes in. You can't see it too well in the pics but the gap in the centre of my chest is big enough for me to lose my fingers up to the nail. Good thing is the more my pecs increase the more they seem to 'pull together' so I'm hoping in time they'll sort of cover that gap. Fingers crossed anyway.

Feel free to comment. Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Couple of years and you'll have a cleavage.

Eat more !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Massive improvement, wish I had your body fat levels.

now for Gods sake go eat something


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Eat more !


 :thumb:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm eating I'm eating. To be honest even when skinny like the rake I still used to eat 3 good meals a day and snack in between.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

How are you finding your present routine compared with the Rippetoe one?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

diddler said:


> How are you finding your present routine compared with the Rippetoe one?


Well it's hard to compare. Obviously I did rippetoe from fresh so made loads of early gains. I do enjoy the routine I'm on now, finding it a lot of fun. I couldnt keep up with squating every other day once I got into the 100kg area.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 105kg 5,5,5

Calf raises 75kg 8,8

BB Military press 52.5kg 5,5,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 8,8,8

Not too different from last time.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Squat 105kg 5,5,5
> 
> Calf raises 75kg 8,8
> 
> ...


If diet is right it will come :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 115kg 5,4 (so close but I just couldn't pull that 5th rep, I even let out something of a 'grrr' which I never do)

BB T Bar Row 42.5kg 7,7

Chin ups 7,5

Concentration curls 15.5kg 8,6

Miles out of the zone at the moment. So busy at home and work I'm finding it hard to switch off at the moment.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

grrr ? go get em Tiger :lol:

Know what you mean, work is doing my head in at the moment as well


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

days like them are inevitable im afraid


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Deadlift 115kg 5,4 (so close but I just couldn't pull that 5th rep, I even let out something of a 'grrr' which I never do)
> 
> BB T Bar Row 42.5kg 7,7
> 
> ...


It happens ... try to empty your mind as you walk into the gym . and think soley on the routine ... hard I know to totally switch off !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> grrr ? go get em Tiger :lol:
> 
> Know what you mean, work is doing my head in at the moment as well


Grrr he's a wrecking machine!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> It happens ... try to empty your mind as you walk into the gym . and think soley on the routine ... hard I know to totally switch off !


I do need to work on that. Nothing better than realising you're 'in the zone' and training well.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I do need to work on that. Nothing better than realising you're 'in the zone' and training well.


exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 82.5kg 5,5,4

DB incline bench 30kg 8,8

Cable crossover 32kg 8,8

Skull crusher 22.5kg + T bar - 8,7

Had a boost bar, makes a world of difference ;-)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Forgot tafter, after the bench press sets I put 90kg and benched 1 and a half reps with no help. Just wanted to feel the weight I'm aiming for.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pre workout supplement of the month :drool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep Boost Bars do it for me too


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 89348
> 
> 
> Pre workout supplement of the month :drool:


aaaaaaaaaaaahhh fck off wi that ........Its saturday and cheat more than normal day .............I want one now :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Having a BBQ today. Just went to get the BBQ out and make sure we've got everything. Got the charcoal from the side of the house and by the smell of it my cats have pressumed it's cat litter for thr last year. Little f*cks.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: the lumps that don't glow once the flame dies down, aren't coal :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

TECH said:


> Having a BBQ today. Just went to get the BBQ out and make sure we've got everything. Got the charcoal from the side of the house and by the smell of it my cats have pressumed it's cat litter for thr last year. Little f*cks.


Haha quality. Hope.mine isn't same later on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Having a BBQ today. Just went to get the BBQ out and make sure we've got everything. Got the charcoal from the side of the house and by the smell of it my cats have pressumed it's cat litter for thr last year. Little f*cks.


 :lol: I have a gas BBQ ... not that I've used it for the last two summers .... it is slowly rusting in a corner of the garden!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 105kg 5,5,5

Calf raises 75kg 8,8

BB Military press 52.5kg 5,5,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Squat 105kg 5,5,5
> 
> Calf raises 75kg 8,8
> 
> ...


Good stuff m8 ..gan on ya beauty


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, Greshie, what a difference a hair cut and contact lenses make


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow, Greshie, what a difference a hair cut and contact lenses make


Cheers  very rarely use my contacts as I can't read in them !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow, Greshie, what a difference a hair cut and contact lenses make


Stop using my thread to chat people up.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Stop using my thread to chat people up.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo touchy :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Stop using my thread to chat people up.


your just bitter, coss you got my name tattooed on ya bum and then I dumped you :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your just bitter, coss you got my name tattooed on ya bum and then I dumped you :lol:


You honestly don't know how true that might be...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo touchy :lol:


You can f*ck off to blind date as well :tongue:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 115kg 5,5 (also pulled 130kg for 1 rep just to feel the weight)

BB T Bar Row 42.5kg 8,8

Chin ups 8,6

Concentration curls 17kg 6,5

Nailed deads and rows. Now to try and get a pre-night shift nap in this heat.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done, how did the 130k dead feel?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done, how did the 130k dead feel?


Not too bad. I felt like if I hadn't done 2x5 at 115kg I could've pulled 130kg for maybe 3 reps. It's my grip that gives out first. It starts 'hooking' after a few reps when I do over 100kg.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Not too bad. I felt like if I hadn't done 2x5 at 115kg I could've pulled 130kg for maybe 3 reps. It's my grip that gives out first. It starts 'hooking' after a few reps when I do over 100kg.


You need straps ... I use them on the heavier lifts and they do help!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You need straps ... I use them on the heavier lifts and they do help!


I already use straps, only on my working sets though.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Not too bad. I felt like if I hadn't done 2x5 at 115kg I could've pulled 130kg for maybe 3 reps. It's my grip that gives out first. It starts 'hooking' after a few reps when I do over 100kg.


but there nothing wrong with using them for warmups if your grip is slipping ...........your selling your self short there m8.

I use them for everthing over 130kg adn if youve seen my Journal and my leg day, you will see i have to use them on quite a few warm up sets.



Greshie said:


> You need straps ... I use them on the heavier lifts and they do help!


Exactly

Good stuff m8 .soldier on :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> but there nothing wrong with using them for warmups if your grip is slipping ...........your selling your self short there m8.
> 
> I use them for everthing over 130kg adn if youve seen my Journal and my leg day, you will see i have to use them on quite a few warm up sets.
> 
> ...


I try not to use straps before 100kg to improve grip? Then put them on for my working sets.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 82.5kg 5,5,5

DB incline bench 32.5kg 7,6

Cable crossover 36.5kg 7,7

Skull crusher 22.5kg + EZ bar (27.5kg?) - 8,8

Feel like I've well and truly broken my 80kg BP barrier. Onto 90kg target now. Got in trouble at gym today for disconnecting the speakers in the weights room. They were playing Justin Bieber, need I say more?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> BB bench press 82.5kg 5,5,5
> 
> DB incline bench 32.5kg 7,6
> 
> ...


nice m8 ..............should have put a dumbell through source of the music :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> BB bench press 82.5kg 5,5,5
> 
> DB incline bench 32.5kg 7,6
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the bench press ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nice m8 ..............should have put a dumbell through source of the music :lol:


I have a broad taste in music but I cannot listen to that little c*nt at any time. The manager said 'we can't have people interfering with any electrical equipment in the gym' I said 'fair enough mate I'll take my money to a gym that doesn't play music you'd hear at a 10 year olds birthday party'.

He soon back tracked and said he'd turn it off.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Congratulations on the bench press ....


Cheers Gresh. What I'm more pleased about is the mental side of it. I'm learning the only limits are in my head not my body.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I have a broad taste in music but I cannot listen to that little c*nt at any time. The manager said 'we can't have people interfering with any electrical equipment in the gym' I said 'fair enough mate I'll take my money to a gym that doesn't play music you'd hear at a 10 year olds birthday party'.
> 
> He soon back tracked and said he'd turn it off.


 :lol: Brilliant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon you just bum-raped that dummy, shouting "Justin, oooh yeah baby"


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon you just bum-raped that dummy, shouting "Justin, oooh yeah baby"


If you turned the dummy over you'd see a cut out of Justin Biebers face stuck on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

knew it.

What is that bit coming out from his flat area ? Is that where you blow him?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> knew it.
> 
> What is that bit coming out from his flat area ? Is that where you blow him?


The long thin bit? Tickle my bum with that bit.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 110kg - 5,4,3

Calf raises 75kg - didn't do

BB Military press 52.5kg 5,5,4

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 8,0

After 2nd set squats I felt light headed (longer than normal) and after the 3rd set I had to sit down as I was close to fainting. For this reason I left calf raises and went straight to MP. Feels like a wasted session really but ah well.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Squat 110kg - 5,4,3
> 
> Calf raises 75kg - didn't do
> 
> ...


LOL light headed eh ....Its the pressure m8 , it happens to us all with squats ..when i was able to do them I even had nose bleeds mg:

you could have returned to the calves at the end .............no .

All good tho :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Gg



Replicator said:


> LOL light headed eh ....Its the pressure m8 , it happens to us all with squats ..when i was able to do them I even had nose bleeds mg:
> 
> you could have returned to the calves at the end .............no .
> 
> All good tho :thumbup1:


Yeah I always go a bit light headed but today I felt 1 squat away from passing out. I would've sat down, ate a Boost (obviously) and recovered but I had to be out by half 11.

Anyone ever done any powerlifting events?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy has and ginger bollock Wardy has as well


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wardy has and ginger bollock Wardy has as well


Who are they?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Who are they?


people on here who have done powerlifting events :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Original older bruvver Wardy

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/126283-wardys-lifting-journey.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Younger ginger-bollocked bruvver

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/176797-matts-quest-size-strength-now-disicpline-madcow-5x5-bill-starr-routine.html


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Reps Tass.

F*ck all for you rep, useless c*nt:tongue:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Reps Tass.
> 
> F*ck all for you rep, useless c*nt:tongue:


nothing changed there then eh :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nothing changed there then eh :lol:


No you've always been a useless c*nt


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> No you've always been a useless c*nt


:death:bye


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> :death:bye


Give me a few power reps before you go?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> :death:bye


You negged me!? mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

........................................


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you really surprised with a serious statement like the one above ................read the rules bud, if I reported this you could get banned. So think yourself lucky .
> 
> there is no hint of a LOl or any emoticon to show you are joking , which I dont think you are.... hence negs :angry:


Oh come on don't be like that everything that's said here is given and taken in jest. It wasn't a serious statement, it was made off the back of banter. Why would I have any grounds to call you a useless c*nt and mean it?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

[......................................


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Fair enough but there's a fine Line as we all know so if you dont mean it you should at least show pmsl ,or a LOl or some fitting emoticon ...other wise its taken as a serious statement
> 
> I Will repay your reps soon as


I'd understand if it was a random thread in gen con with somebody I hadn't spoken to before where writing things like that would be wrong. But I didnt think I needed to be that careful with you guys in my own journal.

And I am sorry I didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

[.........................................


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> maybe its just me then. and like I said above, I Will repay your reps soon as .


Don't worry about it, it's a lesson learnt. Just draw a line under it and move forward.

Phone up Empire Gym in Bristol r.e powerlifting. Will try and pop up next week sometime. Feel nervous about it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice mate ! Those fcukers will get you shifting some weight (or just bum you in teh showers)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice mate ! Those fcukers will get you shifting some weight (or just bum you in teh showers)


Tass not everyone will have the same gym experiences as you :tongue:

I am pretty nervous though. I'm not all that good at just approaching new people. Especially when they're twice my weight...lifting 5 times my weight...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pop in to older Wardy's journal that I linked to and ask him any questions you have.

I've not been in any powerlifting type gyms but from what I hear they are usually all friendly and will want to help you out (then bum you in the showers)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Pop in to older Wardy's journal that I linked to and ask him any questions you have.
> 
> I've not been in any powerlifting type gyms but from what I hear they are usually all friendly and will want to help you out (then bum you in the showers)


Yeah I've messaged him and had a look through his log. Makes me a bit less nervous as his lifts wern't too different to mine, I guess everyone knows we all start at the bottom.

To be honest I'm only really going because I hear they've got excellent showering facilities.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 120kg 5,4 (went for 140kg 1RM, had it about 95% just couldn't seem to lock it out fully)

BB T Bar Row 45kg 8,7

Chin ups 8,6

Concentration curls 17kg 7,5

Every few sessions I'm going to try my 1RM and hopefully it'll start climbing up. Will set some targets when I've got all my 1RM figured out.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah he's a weak cnut as well. So is his brother (even weaker)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I reckon a return to SS is required. Until you hit 200Kg deadlift at least


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I reckon a return to SS is required. Until you hit 200Kg deadlift at least


Really? But I'm gaining on this routine and enjoy it a lot more?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If your happy then just fcuking ignore me


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If your happy then just fcuking ignore me


I am happy with my routine but obviously if people think I'd gain better doing something else I'm open to changing. It was the squatting that killed me. I was walking like I'd been to one of those powerlifting gyms you mentioned.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> I am happy with my routine but obviously if people think I'd gain better doing something else I'm open to changing. It was the squatting that killed me. I was walking like I'd been to one of those powerlifting gyms you mentioned.


I dropped squats on the day I dead lift. Now I squat a max of twice a week. Both my squat and dead lift have benefited from it :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I dropped squats on the day I dead lift. Now I squat a max of twice a week. Both my squat and dead lift have benefited from it :thumb:


 90% of folks couldnt recover quick enough to Sqauting twice a week .............it would be detrimental to most ...................doing anything twice a week would be detrimantal to most ...................only meaning training stuff tho


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

If powerlifting is a route I go down I might go back to Rippetoe, drop Squats from one of the workouts and focus a lot on 1RMs.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I did a heavy 1x5, a medium 3x5 and a light 3x20

and the odd set of 120 :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I am happy with my routine but obviously if people think I'd gain better doing something else I'm open to changing. It was the squatting that killed me. I was walking like I'd been to one of those powerlifting gyms you mentioned.


But that just means you sqatted properly , it should be like that ever time ..thats what this game is about LOL Pain ...its not about the paim training .its the pain after ..but youget to like it because you know you did a good job

once you get a routine written down you should stick to it for a set number of weeks (fro me its 10 then I chnage it ) taking a note of what reps you are after and what you get each time so that you know how much you can add next time out. for example I could tell you exactly what I barbell rowed (or any other exercise I do) up to 5 years ago ..( I lost my records previous to that moving house ) ............you must keep records to be able to guage and see progress.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> If powerlifting is a route I go down I might go back to Rippetoe, drop Squats from one of the workouts and focus a lot on 1RMs.


I rep maxes is the biggest culprit for injuries


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

It was the stiff legs in work that caused problems. Carrying patients down the stairs at 3am with painful DOMS proved too much and a bit risky.

Good point on the 1RM perhaps it's something I should just try one a month?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm. I never had doms from squatting 3x per week. Well, initially I did, but after that your body should adapt. You're only addinmg a biscuit each time so you shouldn't get them


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Hmm. I never had doms from squatting 3x per week. Well, initially I did, but after that your body should adapt. You're only addinmg a biscuit each time so you shouldn't get them


your one in a million bro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> your one in a million bro


Thanks. I only ever got doms from the fluff (lunges, sldl and all that sh1t)

You don't train to failure on Rippetoe so shouldn't get doms


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Thanks. I only ever got doms from the fluff (lunges, sldl and all that sh1t)
> 
> You don't train to failure on Rippetoe so shouldn't get doms


ah right ....all new to me this ripfoot stuff :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a quickie to agree with Tass I never got doms on Rippetoes either , as Tass says you don't train to failure.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Just a quickie to agree with Tass I never got doms on Rippetoes either , as Tass says you don't train to failure.


I see ...LIke i said I know nothing of this stuff at all, .. but if it suits the person doing it ..horse on I say ..we do what suits ..isnt it great there is so much to chose from to suit all


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I also dont get doms from Rippetoe training but I just find I don't have it in me to squat and dead lift on the same day.

Tass mentioned 3 sets of 20's Now THAT will give me doms


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That's one of the reasons why I moved away from Rippetoes, I found the deads and squats on the same day too much once the weights became heavier (for me!) .........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I also dont get doms from Rippetoe training but I just find I don't have it in me to squat and dead lift on the same day.
> 
> *Tass mentioned 3 sets of 20's Now THAT will give me doms*


Really light though, like 60-70Kg and fast. To the edge of Pukedom. Burn those killercals


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes trying to get the best out of DL and BP after squats takes some mental strength.

Feel a bit crap today. Some pretty offensive gas and a jubbely tummy. Fingers crossed my sh*t stays solid.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 85kg 5,4,3

DB incline bench 32.5kg 7,6

Cable crossover 36.5kg 7,7

Skull crusher 22.5kg + EZ bar (27.5kg?) - 8,8

Had some rubbish work related news today. The place makes you jump through hoops for sh*t pay and no progression. Then just when they offer something management take it away again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bastards !!!!!!!!

Did you spit in their face ?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

TECH said:


> BB bench press 85kg 5,4,3
> 
> DB incline bench 32.5kg 7,6
> 
> ...


My missis has been through the same thing just last week, works in money shop head office. It's owned by some American c**ts and they're S**T to work for.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm working tonight Tass so I might spit on somebody if my mood doesn't improve.

Chicken legs I live by the saying 'everyone's c*nts' and I'm always proven right.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You are what you eat

I'm a ****


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I'm working tonight Tass so I might spit on somebody if my mood doesn't improve.
> 
> Chicken legs I live by the saying 'everyone's c*nts' and I'm always proven right.


spitting is for cissys ...just punch their fvckin light out :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I'm working tonight Tass so I might spit on somebody if my mood doesn't improve.
> 
> Chicken legs I live by the saying 'everyone's c*nts' and I'm always proven right.


Nearly everyone ....me and radar arent cnuts :whistling:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You are what you eat
> 
> I'm a ****


You're a c*ck.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> You're a c*ck.


negged ! :cursing:

not really coz I know how much you look up to me


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> negged ! :cursing:
> 
> not really coz I know how much you look up to me


I've got photos of you on my locker at work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's another for your collection


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Here's another for your collection
> 
> View attachment 90655


My my...Straight in the [email protected] bank.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Been doing my current routine about 14 weeka now so may make a few little changes to it quite soon.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Been doing my current routine about 14 weeka now so may make a few little changes to it quite soon.


keep in mind you need to take a week off every now and again too really charge up the batteries and change your routine around. dropping exercises and putting other in .stops things getting stale ....... I used to do 12 week routines then a week off but I need a week off every 10 now ( its an age thing) so thats when I change my routine too


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

A week off sounds nice. I think I'll squeeze the last few weeks out then take your advice and has a few days rest before starting something new. I'll tell the mrs I'm taking a week off the gym to spend time with her because I'm nice like that :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes having a break is good ... on my PPL routine I do a deload every 7 weeks ... though I'm now getting to the point where a change in routine is due ... after my holiday I think!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes having a break is good ... on my PPL routine I do a deload every 7 weeks ... though I'm now getting to the point where a change in routine is due ... after my holiday I think!


Well I'm on honeymoon mid October so won't get much weights in then (just cardio :thumb: ) so that'll be a break in the weights. I hope with the heat and no weights I don't shed my hard earned minimal gains.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 110kg - 5,5,5

Calf raises 75kg - 8,8

BB Military press 52.5kg 5,4,5

DB lateral raises 11.5kg 9,8

Pleased with squats but I had to power through almost fainting again.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Squat 110kg - 5,5,5
> 
> Calf raises 75kg - 8,8
> 
> ...


Stop at the top for an extra second to get a good breath in before going down again might help a bit and migth even help get an extra rep out on the last set.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Stop at the top for an extra second to get a good breath in before going down again might help a bit and migth even help get an extra rep out on the last set.


Sounds like a plan will give it a go.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a rant, nothing of importance...

Was getting my MOT today from a mate of a mate, £35. It's on a crap street in Easton called Wade street (smack head land) but that doesn't bother me, been there enough with work. So off I go, got my little girl with me to look round Cabot Circus shops. Anyway I find the garage and it's next to a butchers and there's a little side car park. Parked up and got my little one out and as I do this guy dressed in butchers gear pokes his head out his shop and abruptly says 'you coming in my shop?' (nice way to invite potential customers). I say no I was just parking up for 2 mins so I can give the garage my keys and they'll move it it in. He said something along the lines of I couldn't park there and I have to move. The way he spoke to me annoyed me but I thought 'fine it is his land I'll have to move'. All along the street is double yellows so I asked 'do you know of anywhere else I can park?' and in front of my little girl he says 'it's not my f*cking problem'. I could've hit him and I never do violence. Where was the need to be so rude and swear like that in font of a 4 year old? I put the girl back in the car and walked up to him and said 'don't you ever swear in front of my little girl again'. To my surprise he scurried back in his shop, not sure what he thought I was going to do.

Anyway I'm glad I had that moan. Cheers.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

quite right m8 ..world is full of ignorant ass holes ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just been to docs. Have an infection in the place where my tonsills used to be. I the original sick boy and I hate it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Just been to docs. Have an infection in the place where my tonsills used to be. I the original sick boy and I hate it.


Get weel soon bud . :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Get weel soon bud . :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Get so fed up with it. Before front line shift work I never got ill. If I could earn what I earn now I'd take another job.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hope you get well soon !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Feeling better today, penicillin getting going now. Bad side is I've lost 1.5kg which I have to work sooo hard to put on. And my mrs has no idea why I get so p*ssed off not eating.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Feeling better today, penicillin getting going now. Bad side is I've lost 1.5kg which I have to work sooo hard to put on. And my mrs has no idea why I get so p*ssed off not eating.


Know the feeling with the weight ... hard to put on easy to lose !

Still good to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Know the feeling with the weight ... hard to put on easy to lose !
> 
> Still good to hear you are on the mend


Im the opposite :crying:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Im the opposite :crying:


Which ever way it's a pain!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Which ever way it's a pain!


Totally eh ......there doesnt seem to be any middle ground :no:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Went to Empire Gym this evening. Proper gym which I like. Unfortunately the power lifters wern't in so I just worked on 1RM.

Squat: 135kg

Deadlift: 150kg

Bench: 95kg

Total: 380kg

Targets

Squat: 150kg

Deadlift: 180kg

Bench: 110kg

Total: 440kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've never totalled the weights I lift...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

targets are always nice and hope fully wont last ..........................coz it means you have new ones :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good realistic initial targets there !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

F*cking women...

Yesterday she had 1 job. Wrap my sisters birthday presents (I hate wrapping). I get in from empire and she says 'don't be mad I tried to put the curtain pole up in the spare room..' I said don't worry, I'm not even going to look I'm just jumping in the shower and lets go out for this meal (plans to see couple mates). Wake up today and she's gone to work. I go in the spare room, two gaping holes above the window, black brick dust down the wall and on the carpet. I think 'f*ck sake this is a pain' close the door and get breakfast. Notice my sisters presents, are they wrapped up? Are they f*ck. and do we even have wrapping paper...nope!

F*cking women...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Tin foil! It looks snazzy, and you can just scrunch it round the present, don't even need sticky tape! Or failing that, use newspaper, it's a type of recycling! 

Good journal by the way!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Tin foil! It looks snazzy, and you can just scrunch it round the present, don't even need sticky tape! Or failing that, use newspaper, it's a type of recycling!
> 
> Good journal by the way!


yea if your unemployed I guess it would do mg:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ha maybe I'll wrap presents in tin foil for people I don't really like.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Ha maybe I'll wrap presents in tin foil for people I don't really like.


 :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Back up Empire this evening. Again no powerlifting training so did a random chest session. As I was leaving Craig Coombs was in the reception area so I had a talk with him. Invited me up wednesday to train legs so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Got to train legs with a few PLs tonight.

*Squats*:

60kg - 5

100kg - 5

100kg - 5

120kg - 3

120kg - 3

130kg - 2

140kg - 1

145kg - 1

*Leg press*:

120kg - 8

120kg - 8

160kg - 5

160kg - 5

185kg - 3

185kg - 3

*Calf raises*:

On a machine, bent forward so weight goes through lower back to legs

80kg - 8

80kg - 8

120kg - 6

120kg - 6

160kg - 3


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Was nice to see that when pushed and encouraged I'm stronger than I thought. Had a good time training. Nice guys.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Some good lifts there Tech


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done on that 145kg squat, repped


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff !

Donkey !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Got to train legs with a few PLs tonight.
> 
> *Squats*:
> 
> ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done m8 repped


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. P*ssed off now though. 00:16 and I'm up at 05:00 for work. Can I sleep? Can I f*ck!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I would just like to share how sh*t I feel. Very. Cheers.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Cheers guys. P*ssed off now though. 00:16 and I'm up at 05:00 for work. Can I sleep? Can I f*ck!





TECH said:


> I would just like to share how sh*t I feel. Very. Cheers.


Oh Dear...................its not great goiong to work feeling like that iether .....hope ye feel better soon bud


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Awful when you can't get to sleep and have an early start .... Plenty of coffee for you this morning I reckon !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Well Im glad those three 06:00 - 18:00 shifts are done, slept from 10 last night til half 8 this morning! Just got to get through two night shifts now.

Anyway going to my own gym today to do deadlifts. Going to train 'powerlifting' way and just build up to a 1RM which I'm hoping will be 150kg.

And thanks for all the reps, you're all too kind! :thumb:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Deadlift*

50kg - 5

70kg - 4

110kg - 2

120kg - 2

130kg - 1 (used straps for 130kg and above)

140kg - 1

145kg - couldn't lift

130kg - 1

142.5 - couldn't lift

*Lat Pull Down*

35kg - 5

50kg - 4

65kg - 3

70kg - 3

70kg - 2

*T Bar Row*

25kg - 5

35kg - 5

45kg - 4

50kg - 3

50kg - 3

Bit p*ssed off I couldn't budge above 140kg but at least I know my starting point now. Just odd I can squat more than I can deadlift?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

And looking back I've recorded a deadlift of 150kg at the other gym? Maybe I got that wrong (likely as it's different weights and bars down there).


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still good weights Tech, and I've always been able to squat more than dead ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Still good weights Tech, and I've always been able to squat more than dead ....


Yes but your legs were exposed to radiation at some point, giving you your super squatting ability.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> And looking back I've recorded a deadlift of 150kg at the other gym? Maybe I got that wrong (likely as it's different weights and bars down there).


Well 150kg is a 150kg Tech :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

PL again this evening.

*Block bench* - BP but a 4 inch (ish) wooden block is held over your chest, idea is to work triceps more.

60kg - 5

60kg - 5

80kg - 5

100kg - 3

110kg - 3

120kg - 2

*Shoulder Push Press*

40kg - 6

40kg - 6

50kg - 5

50kg - 4

60kg - 3

Then did a bit of a random DB assortment working shoulders and traps.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> PL again this evening.
> 
> *Block bench* - BP but a 4 inch (ish) wooden block is held over your chest, idea is to work triceps more.
> 
> ...


ALL GOOD THEN M8


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> Went to Empire Gym this evening. Proper gym which I like. Unfortunately the power lifters wern't in so I just worked on 1RM.
> 
> Squat: 135kg
> 
> ...


Good first target and just so happens exactly the total I got in my first comp :lol: Think its time to up your squat target after the other night though nice +10kg PB!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good first target and just so happens exactly the total I got in my first comp :lol: Think its time to up your squat target after the other night though nice +10kg PB!


Yeah I think so. Having only ever lifted alone, when I'm lifting around stronger guys and going for 1RM I'm stronger than I realised. Once I've done BP and dead lift with them I'll have a better idea of true 1RM and targets.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Squats*:

70kg - 5

70kg - 5

110kg - 4

120kg - 3

130kg - 2

140kg - 2

140kg - 2

*Leg press:*

160kg - 8

160kg - 5

185kg - 3

200kg - 3

*Calf raises: *

On a machine, bent forward so weight goes through lower back to legs

80kg - 8

80kg - 8

120kg - 6

120kg - 6

160kg - 5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DONKEY


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> *Squats*:
> 
> 70kg - 5
> 
> ...


Be carful with these very low reps squats ...these can lead to injury as it is very easy to get all sqeegeed out of good form.

Is this for strength or BB as you can build the same strength safer doing a weigth you can do for ten reps rather than a weight you can only do 2 sets of 2 with risk . jsut a thought  ................One of the biggest builders is the 20 repper ...couple of warm ups for 8 to 10 reps then an allout set with aweight youcan just get 20 reps with and add a little everytime you et more that 20


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> DONKEY


Hahahaha got your visitor message. I did just think you were being abusive, ha!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Be carful with these very low reps squats ...these can lead to injury as it is very easy to get all sqeegeed out of good form.
> 
> Is this for strength or BB as you can build the same strength safer doing a weigth you can do for ten reps rather than a weight you can only do 2 sets of 2 with risk . jsut a thought  ................One of the biggest builders is the 20 repper ...couple of warm ups for 8 to 10 reps then an allout set with aweight youcan just get 20 reps with and add a little everytime you et more that 20


Funnily enough I mentioned this. I'm traing with 3 guys, the main one being a chap called Craig Coombs. TBH I'm just doing what I'm told ATM. I did mention injury risk but he said they've been injury free for years, he said providing he's watching my form and I'm being spotted I'll be fine. I do feel the same as you but who am I to question guys at the top?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Funnily enough I mentioned this. I'm traing with 3 guys, the main one being a chap called Craig Coombs. TBH I'm just doing what I'm told ATM. I did mention injury risk but he said they've been injury free for years, he said providing he's watching my form and I'm being spotted I'll be fine. I do feel the same as you but who am I to question guys at the top?


Okay ...........as long as your okay with it .......................just that i do and always will train for myself knowing my body and not for others no matter who they are .

Hope all turns out oaky tho m8 :thumbup1:

ps Ive never heard of Craig coombs , what shows has he won ??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TECH said:


> Hahahaha got your visitor message. I did just think you were being abusive, ha!


He was the a55:laugh:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Deadlift*

60kg 5

100kg *3

115kg 2

130kg 2

140kg 1

150kg failed

145kg*1

*Lat Pull Down*

45kg 6

60kg 4

70kg 3

70kg 3

*T Bar Row*

35kg 6

45kg 5

50kg 4

55kg 4

Trained by myself at my gym today as working tonight.Really wanted the 150kg but just couldn't pull it. 145kg was a knee knocker but got it. I'm willing to bet the day I do DL with the PL I do 150kg without much problem.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont know why there's random stars next to some of the weights. Stupid iPhone.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> *Deadlift*
> 
> 60kg 5
> 
> ...


Will cause injury ............will cause injury .........will cause injury

Singles is the biggest cause of injury out there

take care Tech and well done


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Will cause injury ............will cause injury .........will cause injury
> 
> Singles is the biggest cause of injury out there
> 
> take care Tech and well done


ATM I'm just trying to establish my 1RM. I'll do 3x5s when training by myself from now on. Not sure what to do about the PLs? I share your concerns but I don't feel able to question the power lifters?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> ATM I'm just trying to establish my 1RM. I'll do 3x5s when training by myself from now on. Not sure what to do about the PLs? I share your concerns but I don't feel able to question the power lifters?


Good luck Tech


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Good luck Tech


Ha that almost sounds ominous.

Looking for advice from you guys really. Training with single lifts as Rep has pointed out comes with risks. Powerlifting is something I think I'd enjoy and it'll be good for my training. But what should I do about the way these guys train? When I'm with them they're going for 1RM and PBs every session. How can I (the new boy) tell a world champion who is good enough to coach me for free, that I have concerns about his training style?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Ha that almost sounds ominous.
> 
> Looking for advice from you guys really. Training with single lifts as Rep has pointed out comes with risks. Powerlifting is something I think I'd enjoy and it'll be good for my training. But what should I do about the way these guys train? When I'm with them they're going for 1RM and PBs every session. How can I (the new boy) tell a world champion who is good enough to coach me for free, that I have concerns about his training style?


If this is what YOU want to do and he is what you say ....tell him and explain your concerns and Im sure he will put you worries to rest .

its jsut that a lot of power lifters allthought strong dont have the look a BB does ............Ive seen loads of power lifters who dont look like fvck all and can out lift with no probs a BB who does look the part ...........all depends on what you want Tech..

suppose you could entwine the two


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> If this is what YOU want to do and he is what you say ....tell him and explain your concerns and Im sure he will put you worries to rest .
> 
> its jsut that a lot of power lifters allthought strong dont have the look a BB does ............Ive seen loads of power lifters who dont look like fvck all and can out lift with no probs a BB who does look the part ...........all depends on what you want Tech..
> 
> suppose you could entwine the two


The main guy is Craig Coombs, he's certainly somebody who's doing well in the sport. For me I prefer strength over looks all day. That might change if I build a huge power powerlifting gut! I think I'll just ask if I should be training right on my limit every session. It may well be he just pressumes I'm leaeving a bit in the tank, or he might be finding out my 1RM and my training will change after. He did say they alter their training depending on if they have a comp coming up, maybe I've just caught them at a time when they're training for PBs.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

is this the guy?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes mate that's him.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

plenty on you tube, 455kg squat stands out !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> The main guy is Craig Coombs, he's certainly somebody who's doing well in the sport. For me I prefer strength over looks all day. That might change if I build a huge power powerlifting gut! I think I'll just ask if I should be training right on my limit every session. It may well be he just pressumes I'm leaeving a bit in the tank, or he might be finding out my 1RM and my training will change after. He did say they alter their training depending on if they have a comp coming up, maybe I've just caught them at a time when they're training for PBs.


There's your answer right there then Tech adn with a man in the know ....your sorted m8, and I really do mean good luck wih it :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats really lucky you're training with a guy like that! The only thing I would say is I'm guessing hes using AAS being in the untested federation and posting those lifts :lol: and am I right in saying you aren't? That will affect how often you can go heavy compared to him and the others. Also some of these really experienced strong lifters forget what it was like to be a beginner like us and they have built up a super strong central nervous system (as well as ligaments/tendons and muscle) meaning they can handle heavier weights a lot more often. Theres actually a russian chart somewhere on the internet that describes what %ages of your 1rm are best to use based on howe long you've been training, in order to continue to build strength. Basically the longer you've been training the higher weights/lower reps it recommends.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB80 he's injured himself ATM in a comp so he's training light. And by light I mean squatting 250kg for 10 reps like its just the bar!

Cheers Rep I will still take your advice on board.

Wardy me and 1 other guy are the only drug free lifters in the whole gym I think! I am very lucky to have free coaching like this on my doorstep. Do you have a link to the chart?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Bench Press*

60kg - 6

60kg - 6

80kg - 5

80kg - 5

90kg - 3

100kg - 2 (assisted)

*Incine DB Press*

22kg - 10

30kg - 6

30kg - 6

34kg - 4

*Tricep Push Down*

50kg - 8

60kg - 6

60kg - 6

*Tricep Overhead Rope*

40kg - 8

45kg - 6

50kg - 5

50kg - 3 - Triceps destroyed.

With regards to single lifts and injury. Once my 1RM is established I'll be dropping the weight and working for either 5 reps or 3 reps, depending on excercise and time to comp. So I'm a bit happier knowing that.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> *Bench Press*
> 
> 60kg - 6
> 
> ...


The most important part of the whole sentence :thumbup1:

Reps for above too


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> The most important part of the whole sentence :thumbup1:
> 
> Reps for above too


Thanks rep appreciate it. You're a caring so and so aren't you


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Thanks rep appreciate it. You're a caring so and so aren't you


Well , this is a hard game Tech ..... so you have to at least enjoy what your doing eh.......................no way could I do this unless I enjoyed it


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well , this is a hard game Tech ..... so you have to at least enjoy what your doing eh.......................no way could I do this unless I enjoyed it


Very true. I'm lucky to have an array if wise men keeping an eye on my journal.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Very true. I'm lucky to have an array if wise men keeping an eye on my journal.


Wiseness is my middle name and was invented due the wisdomafication of me :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

F*ck me I hate working Saturday nights. When it's payday. And not raining. And a full moon. Everybody's c*nts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It is strange how a full moon affects people.

When I was a drinker, I used to go mad and lose the plot completely when there was a full moon.

Weird !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Squat*

60kg 5

80kg 5

100kg 5

110kg 4

120kg 4

125kg 3

125kg 3

*Leg Press*

150kg 5

150kg 5

The machine was a bit crap and the shoulder pads really dug in so I didn't bother to carry on.

*Leg Extension *

40kg 6

40kg 6

50kg 5

50kg 4

*Seated Calf Raises*

35kg 8

50kg *5

50kg 4

Trained alone at my own gym. Found it a real struggle after 2 busy nights.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It is strange how a full moon affects people.
> 
> When I was a drinker, I used to go mad and lose the plot completely when there was a full moon.
> 
> Weird !


Yeah you can certainly tell when it's a full moon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It started with hairs growing on the back of my hand ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB push press

40kg 5

50kg 5

50kg 5

55kg *4

60kg 2

DB shoulder press

19kg 6

22.5kg 5

25kg 5

27.5kg 4*

27.5kg 4

Lateral trap raises DB

10kg 8

12kg 6

14kg 5

14kg 5

Farmers walk

35kg - 30m

35kg - 15m

30kg - 30m

All alone in my own gym. Haven't done DB shoulder press in ages. If I remember right I used to struggle with 25s. If I had a spotter I'm confident I could get 30kg, maybe even 32.5kg DBs pressed for 3 reps.

I just fancied burning my forearms out today so had a go with farmers walk. Good fun, got some looks in my conventional leisure gym.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice going Tech


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

PL training tonight.

*Bench Press*

60kg 8

60kg 6

80kg 5

90kg 4

90kg 3

*DB Inclines*

22.5kg 8

27kg 6

32kg 5

32kg 4

Then did a few sets of tricep pushdowns and tricep rope overheads. No idea on weights as they aren't labeled. Enough to make my arms explode though.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

very quiet in here. hope you haven't been abducted by the Power Lifters.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just work BB I'm always on the f*cking trucks at the minute it's getting on my nerves.

Anyway tonight.

*Block Bench*

60kg 8

80kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 4

120kg 2

*DB Press*

27kg 6

30kg 4

27kg 5

Random dumbell trap stuff. Not really sure what the f*ck I did. Knackered. In the middle of a 72 hour week and on top of that some c*nt keeps trying to jump off the M32 so I'm spending ages in traffic. I hope he jumps and ends up with that locked in syndrome, unable to take his own life. That'll teach the c*nt.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I forsee rubber shirts in the near future


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

had to google board presses to understand their purpose.

two reps at 120kg is impressive :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hard going 72 hours tech


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift

60kg 6

90kg 5

110kg 4

125kg 4

135kg 3

135kg 3

Lat Pull Down

45kg 6

60kg 4

70kg 3

70kg 3

DB Row

25kg 6

30kg 5

35kg 4

35kg 4

EZ Curl

EZ bar + 15kg 10

EZ bar + 15kg 10

I still haven't done deads at Empire yet which is a bit sh*t. I feel like its my weakest link so I want to get it looked at and dealt with.*

Still working f*ck loads, back up at 5am tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to #teamtass

See my avi


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats

60 kg 5

80kg 5

105kg 5

120kg 4

130kg 3

130kg 1 <- done in, got stuck, had to drop the bar*

Leg Press

150kg 6

175kg 5

200kg 4

220kg 4

Leg Extension

40kg 5

50kg 5

55kg 4

Not the best session. New leg press machine at the gym, 220kg is the most you can have and it's new and well oiled so wasnt too much of a problem. Only had 45 mins today due to school run.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it a gym for 5-11 year old girls ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is it a gym for 5-11 year old girls ?


Why, you looking for a new gym?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never had to dump a squat yet on my own thank God... did you get out unharmed? :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I've never had to dump a squat yet on my own thank God... did you get out unharmed? :lol:


Yeah there's bars on either side to dump it on to. Just got p*ssed off I couldn't handle it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BP

60kg 6

60kg 6

80kg 5

90kg 3 + 1 gentle spot

90kg 2 + 2 little spots

DB incline

22.5kg 8

27.5kg 6

32.5kg 5

32.5kg *3

Machine Chest Press

70kg 5

70kg*5

Tricep Pushdown Bar

20kg 8

25kg 8

32.5kg 5

32.5kg

Tricep Overhead Rope

20kg 8

25kg 6

25kg 5

Had a go on machine press just because my chest felt done in, and I wanted to make it worse but without dropping weight on me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

what does the * denote?

"DB incline

32.5kg *3"

"Machine Chest Press

70kg*5"


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what does the * denote?
> 
> "DB incline
> 
> ...


It means I've f*cked up and pressed * whilst on the iPhone. Not sure why its always *.

Newcastle tomorrow for stag. Come back sunday at 9pm, up for work monday at 5am. Won't be pretty.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

TECH said:


> It means I've f*cked up and pressed * whilst on the iPhone. Not sure why its always *.
> 
> Newcastle tomorrow for stag. Come back sunday at 9pm, up for work monday at 5am. Won't be pretty.


sausage fingers:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> BP
> 
> 60kg 6
> 
> ...


awrigth bud ..how ye bin


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How was Newcastle? One of the best nights out I've had when I went oop there


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BP

60kg 6

60kg 6

80kg 5

85kg 4

85kg 3

DB incline

22.5kg 8

27.5kg 6

32.5kg 5

32.5kg *3

Tricep Pushdown Bar

25kg 8

32.5kg 6

35kg 4

35kg 3

Tricep Overhead Rope

25kg 6

30kg 6

32.5kg 4

No spotter today so dropped from 90kg to 85kg as I didn't trust myself. Crap with no spot. On both working sets I felt like I could do another 1 or 2 reps with a little touch.

Hanging from my stag weekend in Newcastle. Flight got in at 9pm Sunday night, I was f*cked and got up for work at 5am Monday. Hardest thing I've ever had to do.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm

Good thanks Rep you back on best behaviour?

Newcastle was one of the best nights out I've had Wardy. No hassle, good clubs, places to watch football and strippers at the same time. Happy days.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> I'm
> 
> Good thanks Rep you back on best behaviour? .


As always


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift

70kg 6

70kg 6

100kg 5

120kg 5

140kg 3

140kg 2

Lat Pull Down

55kg 8

65kg 6

65kg 5

EZ Curl

EZ bar + 10kg 8

EZ bar + 20kg 6

EZ bar + 20kg 6

Single Arm Cable Curls

10kg 8

12.5kg 6

12.5kg 6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the Deads ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Block Bench

60kg 8

60kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 4

105kg 3

DB Shoulder Press

20kg 8

25kg 8

32kg 5

Assorted assistance stuff. Can't even tell what the weights are half the time, but it hurts.

This is from last night. Just been too busy to get on here. F*cking weddings, should've just snuck off and done it the two of us.

- - - Updated - - -

Block Bench

60kg 8

60kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 4

105kg 3

DB Shoulder Press

20kg 8

25kg 8

32kg 5

Assorted assistance stuff. Can't even tell what the weights are half the time, but it hurts.

This is from last night. Just been too busy to get on here. F*cking weddings, should've just snuck off and done it the two of us.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Block Bench
> 
> 60kg 8
> 
> ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats

60kg 6

60 kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 5

120kg 4

120kg 4

Leg Press

140kg 8

180kg 6

210kg 5

210kg 5

210kg 5

130kg for reps 20

Leg Extension

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 6

60kg 5

Smith Machine calf raises

40kg 8

60kg 6

80kg 4

80kg 4

Donkey Raise

60kg 8

100kg 6

120kg 6

120kg 5

Went to empire but was by myself tonight so couldn't go heavy. Probably best, need to be in good shape for Friday.

- - - Updated - - -

Squats

60kg 6

60 kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 5

120kg 4

120kg 4

Leg Press

140kg 8

180kg 6

210kg 5

210kg 5

210kg 5

130kg for reps 20

Leg Extension

50kg 8

55kg 6

60kg 6

60kg 5

Smith Machine calf raises

40kg 8

60kg 6

80kg 4

80kg 4

Donkey Raise

60kg 8

100kg 6

120kg 6

120kg 5

Went to empire but was by myself tonight so couldn't go heavy. Probably best, need to be in good shape for Friday.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got no idea why my posts keep repeating...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I've got no idea why my posts keep repeating...


It's happening everywhere on UK-M , I've had to go back in and edit some of mine!

Ps Good workout btw


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> It's happening everywhere on UK-M , I've had to go back in and edit some of mine!
> 
> Ps Good workout btw


Bump that Greshie ..to all and everywhere .

Nice workout Tech


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a little chest workout this morning, nothing major just to calm my nerves really. Be a married man in two hours. Bricking it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol:Its not to late to run away mate............

Enjoy you day mate, it will fly past, Oh and CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Had a little chest workout this morning, nothing major just to calm my nerves really. Be a married man in two hours. Bricking it.


Congratulations m8 :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Had a little chest workout this morning, nothing major just to calm my nerves really. Be a married man in two hours. Bricking it.


Congratulations ! Hope everything went well for you !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats man!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

you back fom all that
View attachment 97940
yet


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Back from Mexico. To sum it up the wedding went very well (she turned up at least). A tw*t ex con relative did make an idiot of himself after getting drunk, offered a few people outside, none took him up out of respect for me and my wife. Until he raised his fist to a women, he was on his back very shortly after and dragged out of the hotel. Unfortunately the hotel witnessed it on cctv and called the police but thankfully the evening was allowed to continue and we all had a good time.

Mexico was amazing. Look up Live Aqua on trip advisor. 2 weeks in that place was unreal. Service was like nothing else. Sat by the pool drinking, you'd get down to the last 1/4 and without even seeing anything you'd go to take another sip and it had been replaced by a full glass. The staff couldn't do enough for you. Amazing food, we all know I struggle to add weight, I added 3.5kg in 2 weeks from the food, eating 5 - 6 times a day. Shame it's all fat, no muscle. There was a gym there, I decided it I'd give myself the time off and just enjoy my honeymoon.

Anyway back now. Feeling fat. Looking brown. Ready to go back to the gym tomorrow, but then back on shifts Friday.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea yea sounds really great ..........now get to the gym :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I really wanna go Mehico now!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't manage to get in the gym Thursday. Did back today, after a month even loading the bar was hard work. I feel like a little girl. Found the dead lifts really tough.

*Deadlift*

60kg 8

60kg 8

80kg 6

100kg 4

110kg 3

120kg 1

60kg for reps 10

*Lat Pull Down*

45kg 8

50kg 6

55kg 5

60kg 4

*EZ Curl*

EZ bar + 20kg 6

EZ bar + 20kg 6

*Concentration Curls*

14kg 8

14kg 8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Also I won't be on here too much in the next few weeks. Got a lot to do at home DIY wise and we also now have a Labrador pup who takes up a lot of time. Busy old life.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

We jsut did our living room top to bottom and I hate decorating with a passion ..so good luck Tech


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Replicator said:


> We jsut did our living room top to bottom and *I hate decorating with a passion* ..so good luck Tech


I'm with Replicator on this one


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't worry mate first sesh back bound to be tough - you'll have forgotten all about it in a few weeks.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BP

60kg 8

60kg 6

70kg 5

80kg 4

80kg 3

DB incline

25kg 8

25kg 6

30kg 5

30kg 5

Tricep Overhead Rope

40kg 8

50kg 5

55kg 5

55kg 4

This is horrible. I've gone back in time.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

muscle memory ...be back in no time


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Replicator said:


> muscle memory ...be back in no time


Fingers crossed.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats

60kg 6

60kg 6

80kg 5

100kg 5

120kg 5

120kg 4

60kg for reps 12

Leg Extension

45kg 8

50kg 6

50kg 5

Smith Machine calf raises

70kg 8

90kg 6

90kg 6

100kg 5

Happy with the squats, thought a month off would see me around 100kg. The hardest bit wasn't the effort of lifting, it was the pain of having a bar on my back. I guess over time I'd built up tolerance going from 60k to 140kg, then no squatting for a month my back and shoulder have gone soft again. No leg press, my chest was aching from Wednesday to Sunday so didn't want legs be in the same position.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff! You are getting back into the swing of things


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump greshie


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

good sesh


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Broke my c*nting ring finger on my right had. Another 4 weeks out. I'll be like a newbie by the time I'm back to the gym. Gutted.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Broke my c*nting ring finger on my right had. Another 4 weeks out. I'll be like a newbie by the time I'm back to the gym. Gutted.


FFS m8 ..no so good at all .......comer on then what happened ................I take it some fvcker has a broken face


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Broke my c*nting ring finger on my right had. Another 4 weeks out. I'll be like a newbie by the time I'm back to the gym. Gutted.


Oh what a sod! Just as you were geting back into the swing of things!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is sh1t mate. Keep yourself busy and use the machines. Train legs twice a week with leg press leg extensions and leg curls.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, Id go along with Wardy21's suggestion


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Completely fed up and p*ssed off with no training...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Completely fed up and p*ssed off with no training...


sorry to hear that mate a busted hand is no fun, no training, and now your married a busted hand means no sex life either

:lol:

Cant you get some cardio done and perhaps some leg work on the machines in the gym?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Completely fed up and p*ssed off with no training...


It must be very hard, how many more weeks have you to go?

... and have you not thought about doing as Wardy suggests and use the machines?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

TECH said:


> Completely fed up and p*ssed off with no training...


Feel for ye m8 really do ...ive been floored with sciatica for 2 months before and could only do a handful of upper body exercises so know the feeling

after years ive got a touch of it back again but im very careful what I do and do my exercises every day to help it


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm doing cardio, road running and gym stuff. It's better than nothing but just not what I want to be doing. Still I am getting better. Another week and I might try some weights. ATM I can't grip or make a fist. The joke is I'm back in work as taking time off for this might lead to disciplinary.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

glad to hear that m8 ...look out next week !!!!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

First day back is going to be Sunday. Feeling Thoroughly depleted physically and mentally. Been sat around, no gym, time off work, no DIY, feeling sh*t. Been a right horrible depressed c*nt if im honest. Anyway time to shake that off, going in Sunday for the first time. Thinking of doing a high rep prgramme for a bit as I want to build up gradually, if I injured myself I think I'd go mad. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Whatever you do start off light and don't try to do too much!

Wrong time of year for DIY, days are too short ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Whatever you do start off light and don't try to do too much!
> 
> Wrong time of year for DIY, days are too short ....


Try telling my wife that...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, big news. My wife is pregnant. Early days but I can confirm she is with child which is very exciting for us. As well as being massive in itself it also impacts on training ( I know how awful that makes me sound but hey its true) so powerlifting and all that business will have to take a backseat. What I'm looking at now is a 2 day split (so I can miss the odd day with little impact) and I'm throwing in some cardio as all this sitting around has grown me a belly. HIIT cardio nonetheless. Please critique my high rep 2 day split, followed but HIIT.

*Chest/Legs*

Squat 3x12

Calf Raise 2x10

Bench Press 3x12

Decline Flys 2x10

Dips 2x10

Tricep Overhead 3x12

Swimming/Bike

*Back/Shoulders*

Deadlift 2x8

V Bar Pulldown 3x12

Bent over row 2x10

Seated Military Press 3x12

Disc Shrugs 2x10

Preacher Curls 3x10

Punch Bag/Rowing


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh and I'm gold. And where's rep?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS

:thumb:

Fantastic news mate.

second, if training twice a week I would not bother with a split I would do two versions of a full body workout, you know, day A flat bench day B incline bench, that sort of thing

Lastly

rep has gone. He had a falling out and the upshot of that is he is now posting on another forum


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't really comment on the two day splitthough to my unknowledgible eyes it looks fairly balanced....

Congratulations on your wife's pregnancy ... and on becoming Gold !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> First of all CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Certainly a good alternative, though when I did full body workouts I eventually found doing squats and deads in the same session too much....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you both she is suffering with vomiting a lot at the moment though bless her.

BB I didn't explain myself well. I'll be training same as before, 3 or 4 days in 8, but don't want to do a 4 days split in case I miss a day here and there. With a 2 day split I feel the freedom of constantly alternating so missing the odd day won't matter as I just do the one I'm due to do.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you know that they have found a cure for morning sickness?

Im not ****ting you, BlowJobs and....she has to swallow

In an announcement that is sure to be heralded by dads everywhere, Dr. Gordon Gallup, a psychologist at SUNY-Albany, suggests that oral sex could be the cure-all for moms-to-be who are suffering from morning sickness.

Yes, really.

The NY Daily News reports on Dr. Gallup's theory, which he presented at the 2012 Northeastern Evolutionary Psychology Society:

"Gallup, who specializes in human reproductive competition and behavior, offers the theory that expectant women become ill and vomit because their bodies are rejecting the semen's genetic material as something foreign and unfamiliar.

The theory could feasibly quell their queasiness by ingesting the same sperm in order to allow the body to build up a tolerance."

You may be skeptical, but this isn't the first time that semen's curative properties in pregnancy have been touted: In 2000, a study by the National Center for Biotechnology Information showed a link between oral sex and a decrease in preeclampsia among expectant moms.

Dr. Gallup himself has proposed in the past that sperm can help ward off depression as well.

My baby days are behind me now, so I won't have to give the good doctor's recommendation a go. But given the choice, I think I'd stick to the saltines, thanks.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll report back how it goes.

Any advice re the routine?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say stay with a normal 4 day split and if you miss a day, you just carry on where you left off when you next hit the gym


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm just worried that if I miss a day I could go 10 days or more without training a particular area.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

If your plan 4 workouts A,B,C &D

and your plan is Mon A, Tue B, Thur C and Fri D

something happens and you cant go Tuesday then you swap to Wed B, Fri C and Sat D, Tue A nice and simple


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah that doesn't quite happen for me due to shift patten. I can train 4 days in 8, meaning I'm always training body parts 8 days away from each other. If I miss a day it'll go from 8 days since I'd last done it to potentially 11 days since I'd last done it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Went ahead with the 2 day, just felt I should try it for a month.

Squat 3x12 - 12 squats are HARD. Could only do 60kgs, may drop the reps a bit here.

Calf Raise 2x10 - 60kg easy should have done 8kg

Bench Press 3x12 - 3x10 at 60kg was the best I could do.

Decline Flys 2x10 - 10kg no problems

Dips 2x10 - 8,6 was the best I could do

Tricep Rope Overhead 3x12 - 45kg did 12,12,10, huge burn

5 mins 'hill' programme on the bike. That f*cked me after the squats.

That was so hard. Was light headed almost the entire time. Feel like I'm at the bottom of a big hill.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Went ahead with the 2 day, just felt I should try it for a month.
> 
> Squat 3x12 - 12 squats are HARD. Could only do 60kgs, may drop the reps a bit here.
> 
> ...


After your injury it will take a while to get back into the swing of things, and also doing two big lifts in one session , in this instance Squats and Bench, will be very demanding, but if you can't think of any other way to get the workouts done then try this for a month or so and see how you get on ... low weights are better than no weights ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x8 - 80kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 - 45kg

Bent over row 2x10 - 40kg

Seated Military Press 3x10 40kg

Disc Shrugs 2x10 - 20kg

Preacher Curls 3x10 - EZ bar + 10

Rowing Machine 10 mins

Enjoyed all of that. Seated military press seems to really get my delts.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

most important thing there is the fact you enjoyed the workout and didn't find it laborious. I was at my weakest after a 6-8 week lay off about 3 months ago and was smashing pbs 3 months later and improved form on all my lifts as I was building back up from light weights. There is light at the end of the tunnel mate and plenty of positives to be taken through these weaker periods! Good that you're doing some hill cardio stuff too as its best to kieep the ticker busy or you'll end up an unhealthy fat fck like me :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Found myself with a spare hour today so went to my gym for some boxing. Did a few rounds skip, few rounds shadow boxing, few rounds on the bag and then some ab work. I miss boxing so much.

They've got one bag that's bolted to the ceiling/metal supporting. Half way through round 3 I took the f*cker off the ceiling! KO'd the bag! So obviously I gave it some ground and pound then to fully assert myself as the alpha I even fixed the bag after.

Thanks for the comments wardy I am reslly enjoying it. Feel refreshed I suppose.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Found myself with a spare hour today so went to my gym for some boxing. Did a few rounds skip, few rounds shadow boxing, few rounds on the bag and then some ab work. I miss boxing so much.
> 
> They've got one bag that's bolted to the ceiling/metal supporting. Half way through round 3 I took the f*cker off the ceiling! KO'd the bag! So obviously I gave it some ground and pound then to fully assert myself as the alpha I even fixed the bag after.
> 
> Thanks for the comments wardy I am reslly enjoying it. Feel refreshed I suppose.


I have this vision of everyone running for cover as the bag flew off the ceiling and then cowering in corners whilst you growled around the ring ... :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Found myself with a spare hour today so went to my gym for some boxing. Did a few rounds skip, few rounds shadow boxing, few rounds on the bag and then some ab work. I miss boxing so much.
> 
> They've got one bag that's bolted to the ceiling/metal supporting. Half way through round 3 I took the f*cker off the ceiling! KO'd the bag! So obviously I gave it some ground and pound then to fully assert myself as the alpha I even fixed the bag after.
> 
> Thanks for the comments wardy I am reslly enjoying it. Feel refreshed I suppose.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just like that BB except he's got sh*t footwork and guard.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 3x12 - 12 squats are too much, I'm doing 10x3. 70kg

Calf Raise 2x10 - 70kg

Bench Press 3x10 - 65kg 10,9,7

Decline Flys 2x10 - 12kg

Dips 2x10 - 9,6

Tricep Rope Overhead 3x12 - 45kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

How are you doing your calf raises ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> How are you doing your calf raises ?


A box and a smith machine


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x8 - 85kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 - 50kg

Bent over row 2x10 - 45kg

Seated Military Press 3x10 - 45kg 10,9,8

Disc Shrugs 2x10 - 20kg

Preacher Curls 3x10 - EZ bar + 10

I'm not happy with my BB rows I don't seem to be targeting the muscles properly. I'll look around and see what I might be doing wrong. I also struggle with he EZ bar when curling, I get this pain in my left forearm. Might change that excercise to a DB one.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BB rows doesn't particularly hit the target muscles that well but they do build overall size and strength all over the back. Try switching for DB rows? They build grip and forearms too which is a nice bonus and have better carry over to your bench press I reckon. Thinking about switching BB rows myself in a few weeks.

As for curls I haven't done a curl in about a year lol but the ez bar did used to hurt my forearms as well. BB curls are a decent power movement (for a curl) or DBs if you just wanna isolate and try build a nice peak forya gunz


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 3x10 - 75kg

Calf Raise 2x10 - 75kg

Bench Press 3x10 - 65kg 10,10, 8

Decline Flys 2x10 - 14kg

Dips 2x10 - 8,7

Tricep Rope Overhead 3x12 - 50kg 12,10,8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks wardy ill have one more go at BB rows and maybe drop the weight and play with the move.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks wardy ill have one more go at BB rows and maybe drop the weight and play with the move.


Yeah I mean you can row heavy weight if you want a strong row and don't want to use great form. Or you can use it as a muscle building movement and use lighter weight and better form. Play around see what feels better for you man. I find BB rows taxing when doing squats twice a week and deadlifts and arched benching twice a week. All takes its toll on your lower back and BB rows add more strain so that's the main reason I'm thinking of switching.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I did enjoy t bar rows I might go back to them.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x8 - 90kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 - 55kg 10,9,9

Bent over row 2x10 - 35kg

Seated Military Press 3x10 - 45kg 10,10,9

Disc Shrugs 2x10 - 25kg 10,8

Preacher Curls DB 3x10 - 10kg 10,8,8

3x3 minute rounds on the rower

Dropped weight and slowed down on the bent over rows. Much better, squeeze at the top. Swapped the EZ for DB on preacher, does the job.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks a good session Tech,

what's the advantage of seated Military press over standing?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

It feels a lot more isolated. I gues it takes the legs right out of it. I find my shoulders take a lot more of the weight.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> It feels a lot more isolated. I gues it takes the legs right out of it. I find my shoulders take a lot more of the weight.


That's what I thought. May have a go myself with the warmups (ie low weights :lol: )


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seated military is a lot more isolated but I think standing is better for strength trainers. It brings a hell of a lot of core strength into it when pushing head through bar and keeping midsection tight when bars overhead. That said I am sh1te at overhead so don't listen to me :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 3x10 -

Calf Raise 2x10 -

Bench Press 3x10 - 65kg 10,10,9

Decline Flys 2x10 - 16.5kg 8,6

Dips 2x10 - 8,7

Tricep Rope Overhead 3x12 - 50kg 12,12,10

I was very short on time today. I need to paint my bathroom before the start of tonight's shift so I literally had half hour in the gym between coats. So I decided I'd just give chest a blast as my legs seem to be growing well at the moment.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TECH said:


> I did enjoy t bar rows I might go back to them.


barbell rowing ruined my forearm (i believe) and i no longer do it.

i stopped all rowing for a bit

then started t-bar rowing which was pain free

moved onto one armed d row - still pain free

i now do my rowing with dumbells, 2 at a time with similar form to a barbell row (overhand grip) and am still pain free.

if i try to go back to barbell row then my forearm is in agony for a few days afterwards


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squat 3x10 -
> 
> Calf Raise 2x10 -
> 
> ...


Ah well at least there will be a good bit of stretching as you wield the roller and paintbrush :lol: but totally the wrong time of year to be doing any decorating .... daylight is poor and short and teh paint takes longer to dry!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ah well at least there will be a good bit of stretching as you wield the roller and paintbrush :lol: but totally the wrong time of year to be doing any decorating .... daylight is poor and short and teh paint takes longer to dry!


Yeah tell me about it. The wife wanted our bathroom done for Christmas.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I just dropped in to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

T-Shirt trainer !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x8 - 95kg 7,6

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 - 55kg 10,9,9

Bent over row 2x10 - 37,kg

Seated Military Press 3x10 - 45kg

Disc Shrugs 2x10 - 25kg 9,8

Preacher Curls DB 3x10 - 10kg 10,10,9

3x3 minute rounds on the rower

Hi Tass always nice to hear from you.

Merry Christmas all hope it's a good one.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squat 3x10 - 80kg

Calf Raise 2x10 - 75kg

Bench Press 3x10 - 65kg 10,9,9

Decline Flys 2x10 - 16.5kg 9,8

Dips 2x10 - 9,8

Tricep Rope Overhead 3x12 - 50kg 12,12,10

3x2 minute rounds on punch bag

Little bit of a step back on the BP. Before long IMF dropping 2 reps off most of the sets. Eventually I want to go back down to 4 reps, see if doing higher reps for a while will have any impact on my max lifts.

Hope everyone had a good Xmas.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes very pleasant Xmas thank you, but will be glad when everything is back to normal !

Hope yours was good too!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x8 - 95kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 - 55kg

Bent over row 2x10 - 40kg 9,8

Seated Military Press 3x10 - 47.5kg 10,8,8

Disc Shrugs 2x10 - 25kg 9,8

Preacher Curls DB 3x10 - 10kg 10 then switch to 2x10kg hammer curls.

Had to switch to hammers as my L forearm started pulling again.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Woke up to a sh*tty cold this morning. That's what almost 130 hours of work in 14 days will do for you. Just debating whether to go to the gym or not this morning.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Woke up to a sh*tty cold this morning. That's what almost 130 hours of work in 14 days will do for you. Just debating whether to go to the gym or not this morning.


Depends how [email protected] you feel but unless this is the only opportunity you have for a while then I would spend the day recovering ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Depends how [email protected] you feel but unless this is the only opportunity you have for a while then I would spend the day recovering ....


Well Im working tonight and tomorrow night then 4 days off. I dont actually feel too rough I just cant stop sneezing and my nose is like a tap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Well Im working tonight and tomorrow night then 4 days off. I dont actually feel too rough I just cant stop sneezing and my nose is like a tap.


I would have today off and try to make up for it either tomorrow or during the following four days

I'm not sure sneezing whilst squatting is to be recommended! :laugh:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I would have today off and try to make up for it either tomorrow or during the following four days
> 
> I'm not sure sneezing whilst squatting is to be recommended! :laugh:


At least I could dump the weight. A bench press sneeze would have devastating consequences. I just hate missing days but I know if I go I'll be sh*te and I'll die in work later.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> At least I could dump the weight. A bench press sneeze would have devastating consequences. I just hate missing days but I know if I go I'll be sh*te and I'll die in work later.


There you go then ! put your feet up and coddle yourself today


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Will do. As soon as I've taken the mutt to the park, put handles on the new bathroom unit and dropped the little goblin girl to her grandma's.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a touch of man flu. Not enjoying myself at all.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Got a touch of man flu. Not enjoying myself at all.


Oh No! so no training then? You have been in the wars abit lately :sad:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh No! so no training then? You have been in the wars abit lately :sad:


Not yet maybe Friday. The joys of shift work and always being around ill people.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadlift 2x6 - 95kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x8 - 55kg

Bent over row 2x8 - 40kg 8,7

Seated Military Press 3x8 - 47.5kg ,8,8,6

Disc Shrugs 2x8 - 25kg

Cable Curls 3x8 - 22.5kg

Dropped 2 reps of most as a deload and working back down to low reps. Swapped the biceps move, still not happy, any suggestions? Still recovering from being ill. Felt weak, quick to being short of breath and generally unfocused. I got to get some targets set for the coming months and really try to hit them.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Felt weak & quick to being short of breath, I have that as well and I only took a month off. Guess its scary how quickly things can slip


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Deadlift 2x6 - 95kg
> 
> V Bar Pulldown 3x8 - 55kg
> 
> ...


if you are still recovering from being ill, your workouts are bound not to be as good as they could and that will affect your mental state as well, things will improve as you feel better !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I'll be a bit better monday I'm sure. Going to do a bit of research back through my log and find out whats worked well for me and what hasn't and set something up, quite structured, with targets. Want to make good progress in 6 months.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

So looking through I've decided I'm at my best doing simple routines, minimal exercises and basic compounds. I also progress better with a structured program so I don't fall off track. With that I'm mind I've gone with a wendler style routine, changed it to fit my shifts as best I can. Above shows the next five weeks (starting tomorrow) with when I'm working and when I'm training. It shows what I'll be doing, the sets, the weights and the progression. I'll bash this out for 5 weeks then add weight and repeat if I'm happy.

Any comments before I do?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Realised I missed the percentages for week 5. Not too important as it's de load week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks fine to me, at least you have a structure to work to which I think is important!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Looks fine to me, at least you have a structure to work to which I think is important!


And the Wendler style approach has proven results. Perhaps I should also set some targets.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> And the Wendler style approach has proven results. Perhaps I should also set some targets.


well the Wendlers has inbuilt targets for the main lifts, and is incremental in it's weight increases, so the only targets you can really go for are with the assistance exercises. I would see how you go with this for a few weeks and then add a few more assistance if you can!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> well the Wendlers has inbuilt targets for the main lifts, and is incremental in it's weight increases, so the only targets you can really go for are with the assistance exercises. I would see how you go with this for a few weeks and then add a few more assistance if you can!


My plan was to do this with the weights set out exactly for 5 weeks. Then do it all again with the same percentages but add an amount of kg to my 1RM, increasing all of the lifts for 5 weeks. And repeat.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> My plan was to do this with the weights set out exactly for 5 weeks. Then do it all again with the same percentages but add an amount of kg to my 1RM, increasing all of the lifts for 5 weeks. And repeat.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :thumbup1:


Thanks. Maybe I should also start a new journal.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks. Maybe I should also start a new journal.


Up to you, I've just continued mine from Day 1 ... after all it is a continuous journey ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I'll carry on here then. Also going to add the odd bit of work on the punch bag after sessions, just because I really enjoy it and it wont do me any harm.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 session A done.

Squat - 3x5 - 105kg

OH Press - 3x5 - 45kg

Not much trouble. Felt good and worked for technique.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Legs were sore yesterday, squatting followed by busy night shift and little sleep meant no recovery. So it wasn't the best idea for me to go and play 90 mins of 6-a-side football last night. My legs haven't been this sore since I did a half marathon with no preparation.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 session B done.

Bench Press 3x5 - 67.5kg

Dips 3x8

Feel like maybe each workout needs an additional excersie. Quite short.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

less is more :cool2:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Week 1 session B done.
> 
> Bench Press 3x5 - 67.5kg
> 
> ...


see how you go, can always add some flyes as an assistance ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Could do. I'll stick this mini cycle as it is and see how I feel in 5 weeks.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 session C done.

Deadlift 3x5 - 105kg

Close grip pull ups 3x6


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 session A done.

Squat - 5,5,4 - 112.5kg

OH Press - 3x5 - 47.5kg

Bit of a shame I couldn't get the last one on the squats. That means I'll be repeating these squat weights on the next cycle. It's no surprise really, looking back I'm not sure why I started with a 1RM of 140kg for squat when I've only managed that once, several months ago. Should've gone 130kg or 135kg as a 1RM. Never mind. Also I think week 2 will always be a bit harder, as Wendlers is 5/3/1.....75%/ 85% 95%....And I've added a week at 80% but stuck with 5 reps, perhaps should have gone for 4 reps.


----------



## learner (Jan 23, 2013)

are you trying to get fat ?

google babylovers ss one of the best out there your not really getting any volume intensity or frequency at the moment


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

learner said:


> are you trying to get fat ?
> 
> google babylovers ss one of the best out there your not really getting any volume intensity or frequency at the moment


Yeah thanks for the advice I'll be sure to take it on board...


----------



## learner (Jan 23, 2013)

TECH said:


> Yeah thanks for the advice I'll be sure to take it on board...


your training 3x a week with 2 movements a day and no recorded assistance work it not looking good


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

learner said:


> your training 3x a week with 2 movements a day and no recorded assistance work it not looking good


You'll forgive me if I ignore the advice of somebody who has been well and truly negged in less than a few weeks, calls themselves 'Learner', has no photo's, journal or credentials of their own and who has completely missed the aims of my routine.

Internet experts...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 session B done.

Bench Press 3x5 - 72.5kg

Dips 3x8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Also thinking of getting some wrist wraps as my wrists often hurt the day after OH press and sometimes BP.

Maybe a belt further into the future too.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 session C done.

Deadlift 3x5 - 112.5kg

Close grip pull ups 3x6

Last rep was a real pull. This is from yesterday, didn't have time to update it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going on the deadlifts! :thumb:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 session A done.

Squat - 3,3,2 - 120kg

OH Press - 3x3 - 52.5kg

Finding the squats tough. Not convinced I'm ATG either.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Week 3 session A done.
> 
> Squat - 3,3,2 - 120kg
> 
> ...


You could try some box squats at a lower weight ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You could try some box squats at a lower weight ....


Whats the benefits of box squats over normal squats?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Whats the benefits of box squats over normal squats?


You have to sit on the bench/box therefore you know you will be going below parallel and it forces good posture and technique, so therefore in the long run your ordinary squats should benefit!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 session B done.

Bench Press 3x3 - 77.5kg

Dips 3x8

Finding the bench press easiest of all the moves.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 session C done.

Deadlift 3x3 - 120kg

Close grip pull ups 3x6

No dramas here.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you think these sessions are working for you?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Week 3 session C done.
> 
> Deadlift 3x3 - 120kg
> 
> ...


for your main lift each session,

if I was dead lifting 120 I would prob do 2X5-50, 1X5-60, 1x3-80 1X2-100 as warm up sets then my working sets at 120

are you doing something like that? are you only posting your working sets or is that your total number of sets?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Do you think these sessions are working for you?


I think they will do in time. I do think I could use another assistance exercise in each.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> for your main lift each session,
> 
> if I was dead lifting 120 I would prob do 2X5-50, 1X5-60, 1x3-80 1X2-100 as warm up sets then my working sets at 120
> 
> are you doing something like that? are you only posting your working sets or is that your total number of sets?


Yeah always warm up first. Normal something like (using 120kg as an example) 8 with the bar, 5x60, 4x90, 2x105 then onto 120 sets.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 session A done.

Squat - 5x105kg 3x120kg 1x132.5kg

Completed the squats but unhappy with how low I'm going. Might knock some weight off these and re-run them.

OH Press - 5x45kg 3x52.5kg 1x57.5kg

Happy here. Move the weights up.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 session B done.

Bench Press 5x67.5kg, 3x77.5kg, 2x85kg.

Dips 3x8

As you can see I did 5/3/2 because even without a spotter I was comfortable with 2, if I had a spot I'd have been happy to try for 3 or even 4. Perhaps I need to add 5kg to this one.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Week 4 session B done.
> 
> Bench Press 5x67.5kg, 3x77.5kg, 2x85kg.
> 
> ...


If you found it easy then why not increase by 5kg?

I try to increase my bench by 2.5 kg each session


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm doing this routine in 4 or 5 week mini cycles, so I'll add 5kg to my next cycles 1RM and work off of that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just sorting out my next mini cycle. Firstly I've decided to miss out the de-load weeks in this current cycle and the next. This time due to me not feeling hugely tested on bench or deadlift, and next time as on the 18th of March (when the next cycle ends) I'm in Paris for the week. Carrying shi*t round Disney land can be my de-load.

Basically because of my work I'm also having to do the 4 weeks over 5 weeks, as some weeks I can only train twice.

I'm after some suggestions on additional exercises. With the squat and OH press, shall I add an extra leg move, or extra leg and shoulder moves?

For bench press and dips, shall I add decline flyes or incline press?

For deadlift and pull ups I'm adding barbell rows unless anybody has objections?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I would do lunges in addition to the squats, as for the remainder add what you think will work for you, try some out and if you don't think they are beneficial then swop them around with something else, but flyes are as good as anything for bench, how about chins/pull ups for shoulders?.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I got chins and pulls on the other days. Lunges are a good idea I'll add those. Just have to decide flyes vs incline press. I think I'll go press, better for strength and hits the shoulders somewhat too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I got chins and pulls on the other days. Lunges are a good idea I'll add those. Just have to decide flyes vs incline press. I think I'll go press, better for strength and hits the shoulders somewhat too.


ooops should have had a quick look back! :blush:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> ooops should have had a quick look back! :blush:


Ha that's okay mate you contributed with lunges so I'm happy. Looking forward to smashing the deadlift sunday and starting the new cycle on wednesday. Easier squats, harder everything else with an extra exercise per workout. And I think I need to treat myself to a belt.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 session C done.

Deadlift 5x105kg 3x120kg 1x132.5kg

Close grip pull ups 3x6

All done!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Next 4 weeks set out starting today. Squats are lighter as I want to squat properly. Everything is slightly heavier. Added an extra move to each session. Also alternating between cardio and core for 10 minutes after the weights. Cardio being either 3x3 min rounds on the heavy bag, 3x3 min rounds on the rower or very occasionaly I'll swim. Core stuff being ab roll outs, medicine ball stuff, etc. Not too focused on that though I just like to make sure I can still move around a bag without having an asthma attack.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 Session A

Squats 3x5 100kg

Leg Press 3x8 140kg

OH Press 3x5 47.5

I started some lunges but TBH I just didn't feel comfortable with them. Some pain in both knees and just decided against it. Went for good old leg press come the end.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Your technique on the lunges was correct wasn't it? you shouldn't let your knees go over your toes as that will put stress on them!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Your technique on the lunges was correct wasn't it? you shouldn't let your knees go over your toes as that will put stress on them!


Yeah I did them bodyweight in a big mirror and they seemed good? Just felt pressure on the knee's and felt uncomfortable.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 Session B

Bench Press 3x5 70kg

Incline DB Press 8,8,6 27.5kg

Dips 3x8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Week 1 Session B
> 
> Bench Press 3x5 70kg
> 
> ...


sorry if I'm being stupid mate,

you dropped the weight as this is the first of a 3 week cycle that will end with you benching more than the 85kg you did last week?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry if I'm being stupid mate,
> 
> you dropped the weight as this is the first of a 3 week cycle that will end with you benching more than the 85kg you did last week?


Yeah little 4 or 5 week cycles, depending how my work falls. Providing I complete the lifts in the cycle then I'll up the weights each time. So last time I ended up a 85kg single lift, this time I'll end with 95kg, next time 100kg...and so on.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 Session C

Deadlift 3x5 110kg

BB Rows 3x8 45kg

Pull ups 3x6

40kg felt too light on rows so opted for 45kg.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session A

Squats 3x5 105kg

Leg Press 3x8 140kg

OH Press 3x5 50kg

Borrowed a mates belt today. Only a cheapish one, £30 I think he paid a while back. Took a lot of the emphasis off my core and onto my legs. Felt easier to go ATG. Really liked using it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if your looking to buy a belt, I recently got a Zuluglove Evolution III and I can highly recommend it.

http://www.zuluglove.com/index.asp


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if your looking to buy a belt, I recently got a Zuluglove Evolution III and I can highly recommend it.
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/index.asp


I probably will buy a belt this year. The mate I've borrowed the belt of plays rugby but he's done his clavicle so he's said I can use his belt for a few months while he's out.

http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-leather-power-weight-lifting-belt-back-support-strap-gym-training-fitness-hy/

It's a bit like that but slightly different design, same brand. As I said cheapish but I'll have it for a few months to learn from.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session B

Bench Press 3x5 75kg

Incline DB Press 3x8 27.5kg

Dips 3x8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session C

Deadlift 3x5 115kg

BB Rows 3x8 45kg

Pull ups 3x6


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 Session A

Squats 3x3 110kg

Leg Press 3x8 140kg

OH Press 3,3,2 55kg

Squats are solid with the belt. Bit p*ssed off I couldn't get the last rep on the shoulder press, I tried twice as well. I finished with 10 reps at 40kg to punish my failure.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some really good weights being lifted there, and I like the punishment, I'm the same, if my body fails, it must be taught a lesson! Lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

**From the 4th of March**

Week 3 Session B

Bench Press 3x3 80kg

Incline DB Press 3x8 27.5kg

Dips 3x8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

**Today**

Week 3 Session C

Deadlift 3x3 122.5kg

BB Rows 3x8 45kg

Pull ups 3x6


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks monkey. I'm looking forward to the 140kg deadlift, 3 plates either side is going to make me smile. I'm due 137.5kg next week but the month after, 140kg is mine.

I've noticed recently that I get a lot more looks in the gym. I don't think it's anything to do with size, I've realised I'm one of the few who lifts over 100kg in anything. And the others that do are all big lads. Like today I walked in and 2 athletic lads were doing deads, they got up to 80kg and were making all the noises and faces. I was beaming inside as I racked up the plates and dwarfed their lifts, with my smaller frame.

As a side note I noticed today a stretch mark down my right ass cheek/upper thigh. Angry red looking fecker. Never had one before. I don't mind so much as it's in a position nobody will see I just hope they don't start popping up on my arms or torso.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4?Session A

Squats 5/3/1/1 - 100kg 110kg 125kg 125kg

Leg Press 3x8 - 140kg

OH Press 5/3/1 - 47.5kg 55kg 60kg

Wasn't happy at my 125kg squat, so did it again even lower and almost didn't get it. Not surprised though I am training in between nights which is always harder.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Even so good going there !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 Session B

Bench Press 5/3/2 - 70kg 80kg 90kg

Incline DB Press 3x8 27.5kg

Dips 3x8

Very pleased. Got a spot on the 90kg and did 2. 100kg feels very achievable now.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 Session C

Deadlift 5/3/1 - 110kg 122.5kg 137.5kg

Barbell rows 3x8 45kg

Pull ups 3x6

After the 137.5kg deadlift I am 100% sure I could do 140kg, and look forward to having a crack at 145kg and 150kg. Deadlifts are fast becoming my favourite lift. Racking up three 20kg plates on each side is going to feel lovely.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it mate your doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This routine you devised seems really to be working for you ! :rockon:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah constant steady progress is key for me I think. Better to be moving slowly in the right direction rather than trying to jump forward and getting stuck.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Right new cycle time, upped all the weights, looking forward at attacking the deadlift and bench. Have followed the Wendler a bit closer this time, got rid of week 2 and added the de-load week to finish.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 Session A

Squat 3x5 105kg

Leg Press 3x8 150kg

OH Press 3x5 50kg


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

**From Yesterday**

Week 1 Session B

Bench Press 3x5 75kg

Incline DB Press 8,8,6 27.5kg

Dips 3x8

Really struggled on the incline DB press today for some reason. Sure it'll sort itself out by next week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still nice and consistent though Tech ... and that is the important thing!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 1 Session C

Deadlift 3x5 112.5kg

BB Rows 3X8 45kg

CG Pull Ups 3x6


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session A

Squat 3x3 117.5kg

Leg Press 3x8 150kg

OH Press 3x3 55kg


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session B

Bench Press 3x3 85kg

Incline DB Press 3x8 27.5kg

Dips 3x8

BP getting tough now. Only just got the last one up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going on the bench ... my PB was 75kg last year ... and after my little accident wont be hitting that again for a while


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 2 Session C

Deadlift 3x3 127.5kg

BB Rows 3X8 45kg

CG Pull Ups 3x6

Last dead lift was a real heave. In between 2 busy bank holiday night shifts though so didn't expect it to be easy.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Chin up Gresh, what doesn't kill you and all that


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 Session A

Squat 5/3/1 105kg 117.5kg 130kg

Leg Press 3x8 150kg

OH Press 5/3/1 50kg 55kg 62.5kg


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 Session B

Bench Press 5/3/2** 75kg 85kg 95kg

Incline Press 3x8 27.5kg

Dips 3x8

Had to get a spotter for obvious reasons on the BP. Except he over spotted me on the first rep so I ended up doing a 2nd to prove to myself I was capable. I hate relying in other people in the gym.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work there Tech , glad to see you are being consistent !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Week 3 Session B
> 
> Bench Press 5/3/2** 75kg 85kg 95kg
> 
> ...


I know just how you feel. I had a chap the other day spot me on bench and he was leaning over the bar into my line of sight and shouting "its all you" at me and all I could think of was I wish he'd shut the [email protected] up and get his hands off my bar.

But then today another chap spotted me whilst squatting and he was great and I felt safer for him being there


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Good and bad in every gym I suppose. Looking forward to deads tomorrow. 3 plates either side and nobody to reply on but myself.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 3 Session C

Deadlift 5/3/1 - 112.5kg 127.5kg 142.5kg

Barbell rows 3x8 45kg

Pull ups 3x6

Happy days.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just working out my goals and totals. Realistically I won't go into any PL comps this year what with my baby due in late June, renovating the house etc. Next year I hope to be in good shape for it all though. My goal is to get lifts that come near the qualifying totals for the nationals with the GBPF. In the 74kg senior group that is 475kg.

*Current Lifts (Not PBs)*

SQ - 130

BP - 95

DL - 142.5

Total - 367.5

*Goal Lifts*

SQ - 160

BP - 110

DL - 180

Total - 450


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with your goals Tech ... look forward to watching your continued progress :thumb:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

As you can see (Gresh) I'm migrating to Strength Forums. Will post my last week (deload week) on here then start a new journal on SF.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good laaaaaad


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Week 4 (deload)

Squat 3x5 90kg

Leg Press 3x6 120kg

OHP 3x5 42.5kg

Really focused on form. Overly slow descent and explosive ascent. Paused at the bottom of each move too.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolute banging headache today so probably going to give the de-load bench day a miss. I might just incorporate the bench and dead deload days together on Saturday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Absolute banging headache today so probably going to give the de-load bench day a miss. I might just incorporate the bench and dead deload days together on Saturday.


hope you get over your headache soon, nothing worse..


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Deadlift* 3x5 100kg

*Pull Ups *3x5

*Bench Press* 3x5 65kg

*Dips *3x6

Added two deload days together as I wasn't up to it on thursday.

Well this concludes my UKM journal. For anybody wishing to keep up I'll be spending time on Strength Forums now. Same username, same progress hopefully. Thanks for everybodys support on here it's been a good year or so.

:beer:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck mate and nice progress


----------

